# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Shahar, World's Greatest Detective IC: A Letter from a Friend

## Xihirli

*Spoiler: Stuff*
Show

OOC thread


It was like any other day at Fortune's Wind. Shahar practiced her instruments with Delilah, had lunch with Polly who was feeding their six cats Claw, Teeth, Pounce, Bite, Mr. Whiskers, and all of their mother, Tor, who was very old. 

Then it was a bit of combat training with grandma Zariel, who was always happy to spend time with Star (and maybe beat her up a little). 

She prepared dinner with Mávro, who was distracted because Gina was expecting to be visiting from her alienist office further into the city, and Mávro was practicing speaking affectionately in Common. 
"Hello, daughter. Hi, daughter. Gina. How are you. Gina, I am so happy to see you. Gina, you are my daughter and I love you." 
Mávro sighed. "It never sounds right."
Mávro was so distracted that Star was able to sneak in some actual flavor. 

After dinner Star took Aklah, Ishat and Rawr out for a fly over the forest, Star on Aklah's back. They flew until it was too dark to see properly, and when they came back Leff had a letter for Star. 
*"This came in the mail."*

*Spoiler: Letter from Tanya*
Show


_Hey, Star.
I know we were scheduled to meet up over Dream in about a month, but I don't think this should wait.
My dad got fired. He's taking it really hard. The librarian guy found an old document that I guess the school thinks he copied his thesis off of. He didn't, he'd never seen it before! The library's just being organized for the first time, how could he have...
Look, I'm sorry. I... I was wondering if you could come take a look. But I don't want to call too much attention to this and get people angry at my dad who don't need to be, so if you could leave anyone too famous behind I'd appreciate that. 

Sorry to bother you like this,
Tanya_

----------


## Valmark

First thing upon getting back Shahar hugged her mother, giving her a peck on the cheek before grabbing the letter and opening it with a dagger.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

I figured letters can come in envelopes even in the fake medieval fantasy.


Reading through the letter, Shahar gasped.
"I-I need to leave! Right now!" and bolted to her room to first pack up what she could comfortably carry then fetch a map to take with her for when she was traveling.

Or she would have until she remembered that it was goddamn far on foot, and went back to her mom.
"Hey, is teleportation conspicuos?" Shahar asked without context.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

I couldn't think of a good reason to not ask.

----------


## Xihirli

Leff chuckled. *"Where are you going, Star?"*

She asked, because she didn't read her daughter's mail.

----------


## Valmark

"Neverwinter! Tanya needs me!" Shahar explained impatient "You won't tell mom and grandma, right? They'd want to intervene and Tanya said to not drag anybody _famous_ in" she looked around with a conspiratorial look learned from watching Eris sneak up on Leff when the latter was working.

----------


## Xihirli

*"Relax, Star."*
Leff got out some chalk. *"The teleportation circle at Neverwinter is used by loads of travelers, it won't draw any suspicion at all."* She gave Shahar a kiss on the head. 
*"And I know you can handle it."*
She started drawing a circle sequence.

----------


## Valmark

Shahar helpfully jumped in the middle of the circle while Leff scribed it on the ground.
"I know I can. I... Uh... Tell mom I'll be back soon, please" she said wistfully.

----------


## Xihirli

*"I'll tell her you're visiting Tanya, but I won't say there's trouble,"* Leff said. Then she winked. *"Because there's nothing going on over there you can't handle."*

Then Shahar was on fire.
That was okay, though, because after that she was stepping out into Neverwinter's busy port, where the river met the sea and travel was set up. She was approached by a bored-looking graycloak with a pen and pad. 
"Welcome to Neverwinter, the Jewel of the North. I'll need your name and business in our fair city."

----------


## Valmark

Shahar smiled brightly at the graycloak.
"Hi! Happy to meet you!" she offered a hand to shake "My name is Shahar and I'm only passing through! I think! I know I'm not staying _right now_, at least. I'm going to Wein House"

----------


## Xihirli

His hands were full, so he just penciled in _rich student_. "Alright, enjoy your day." And he waved her on into the city proper.

----------


## Valmark

"Thank you! Have a smile!" and Shahar smiled, prancing past the guard into Neverwinter. First thing she did was take the city in- it wasn't the first time she visited it, but it was the first time she was doing it _alone_.

It all felt new and wonderful, except for the reason she had come in. But she knew her and Tanya together could handle that.

Homewever she needed to grab a horse, as it was already nighttime and walking the whole way there would be tiring. She started looking for one to rent, or for a carriage to drive her there during the night at least.

----------


## Xihirli

The port area was built around the warm river. It was why the place was called Neverwinter. Even this far north, the warm river coming down from Mount Hotenow kept the city temperate with no snow. 

Shaundakul Stables were fairly close to castle Never, and the stablemaster was very happy to continually recommend a ride in a carriage pulled by actual live tigers.
But they also had horses. 
"Oh, you just want to head to Wein? Well, there's going to be a group of students heading there in the morning. We have a full wagon that leaves the walls at dawn, only five copper to ride. But if you're in a rush, my tigers can get you there before first light! Five gold!"

----------


## Valmark

Shahar looked at the tigers, evaluating wether to pet them or not. Being used to Aklah made those tigers look like little cuties.

"Is a driver included in the five gold carriage? Also are the tigers friendly?"

----------


## Xihirli

"I'll drive you myself! And they're pretty friendly, when they've been fed. Speaking of..." he reached into a bucket and pulled out a few dead hares. "Chow time!" He threw them to the tigers, who pounced and ate up every sliver of meat on the conies.

----------


## Valmark

"Ahwwww just like my sister. Except that she likes to stab and paralyze the deers before eating them while still alive and unable to stop her. I will pay the five gold" Shahar fished out her gold, counting five to pay the stablemaster.

"Three now, two when I get there?"

----------


## Xihirli

His lips twitched. 
"If you like, certainly. I'll get the carriage ready and meet you just outside."

*Spoiler: Insight DC 13*
Show

He's feeling minorly insulted  like "you don't think I'm good for my promises?"
But is willing to write it down as a cultural difference.

----------


## Valmark

"Alright! I should visit Neverwinter more often" Shahar patiently waited for the tigers to be done snacking before slowly stepping closer and trying to pet one. She didn't wanna exit the stables before being able to say that she pet a tiger.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

And let's face it, all felines act the same. It's only their size and ability to kill that changes.

----------


## Xihirli

Shahar scritched a tiger's head and pet it, and the tiger's tail switched as it contemplated killing her.
Then it decided not to and licked the back of its paw to groom itself, indifferent to her presence.

And with the moon high in the sky and the air warm with distant volcanic heat, they were off! Heading out into the night pulled by TIGERS!

----------


## Valmark

Shahar stared at the tiger disappointed. But it was still soft fur so she got out with the small win and waited.

"Wo-hoo!" Shahar exulted when they were on the road. Looking out into the night sky, she murmured "Wait for me, Tanya"

But, since Shahar was determined to not rest until she met up with her friend, she called out to the stablemaster.
"Hey, uhm... I'm sorry, I haven't got your name. I'm Shahar. Say, is there a reason we should be silent or could I sing a song or something else to pass the time?" she inquired "I figure the road's safe but it can't hurt to ask"

----------


## Xihirli

"Ah... you can sing a song if you like. M'name's Canter. Brendan Canter." He didn't use reins or a whip... seemed like the tigers just knew how to follow the road. 
"So I take it you're a student over at Wein House?"

----------


## Valmark

"Nope" Shahar shook her head "I'm visiting a friend of mine who's a student there, but I'm homeschooled" she clarified "Her father teaches there and he's in a bad spot, so I want to try and help" and then she whipped out her hurdy-gurdy.

_Welcome, welcome, to the show of my life
Name's Shahar Lelahinn
Bear it in mind, 'cause you'll hear it in life

Archdevil for a grandma
Zariel's my teacher
Beats me up twice a day
Lovingly teaches the rest of the day

Delilah's my teacher
Notes are her work
And magic she is
Atop a pegasus
She guidances me

My sister Aklah
Is aggressive and protective
My siblings Ishat and Rawr
Are like my moms

Smart
Caring
Powerful
Determined
Beautiful

These are the Lelahinns
Shahar's the name
Pride of Fortune's Wind

Tanya's father, wounded by injustice
I will find the culprits
Reveal the dark secrets
And give him back his place!
_

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Performance!

(1d20+5)[*21*]


She sang all of that with a foot on the edge of the couch, striking an heroic pose. Shahar was the bard that sang her own song.

----------


## Xihirli

The stablemaster hummed along, then at the end of the song seemed to think.
"Wait, Lelahinn? You're Eris and Leflabah Lelahinns' kid?"

----------


## Valmark

"Yuuuuup. Blood of their blood and all that" Shahar leaned over with her head out of the carriage to talk to Brendan "You're looking at the one that will one day stand shoulder-to-shoulder with them! Family power!"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

I think that ship sailed, Shahar. Aklah got to do family power for longer.

----------


## Xihirli

Whether or not the ship sailed, Brendan set down three gold coins within reach from the back of the carriage.
"Your mothers saved my husband. He's a tiefling, like your parents. One of them? I was never clear on that. Zariel's cult wanted to kill him, and... well, now he's safe. So this ride's on the house."

----------


## Valmark

"One of them" Shahar nodded, gracefully retrieving the gold- she had been teached the value of money and three gold coins were a big deal for her current finances "And I'm glad you can live happily with your one true love. What's he like?" she asked, wagging her tail.

----------


## Xihirli

"Well, we met about twenty years ago. We were just getting started dating when all that crazy stuff happened. He's actually an explorer, he's the one who found these tigers as cubs, raised ol' Killer and Stripes here by hand." 
By the sound of his voice, he was smiling. 
"Oh. How about you? Anyone special in your life?"

----------


## Valmark

"Not yet" Shahar slumped back in her seat "But I know my true love is out there and I'll find them. Like my aunts or my moms found each other! But hopefully without the attack on their city" she smiled wistfully.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

I like to think that 'aunts' are basically the rest of Fortune's Wind named people who aren't blood-related or with a clearer family bond.

----------


## Xihirli

Canter brought her past a field where about forty rabbits were hopping around while a goblin with a pen and paper was chasing them scribbling things down hastily.

And in the distance she could spot a stone tower.

----------


## Valmark

"Is that... Normal around here?" Shahar asked pointing at the goblin... Seemingly taking notes about bunny hops.
"And that tower is Wein House?"

----------


## Xihirli

"It's one of the buildings. I think mostly faculty are there." More buildings started coming into view, even a schoolside town. 
"And I don't know, I think I've seen this once or twice on the way down here."

----------


## Valmark

"I'll ask my friend about it" Shahar said, leaning over the entrance to look at the little town "As soon as I find her, at least"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Would Shahar know where exactly Tanya lives?

----------


## Xihirli

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm sure she's visited, yeah. She's in the town by the school.


"So where at? The school itself, or the town by it?"

----------


## Valmark

"The town" Shahar said "Given the hour, she should be home. Sleeping. I don't think I will try to sneak in and surprise her"

----------


## Xihirli

A suspicious thing to say she wouldn't be doing, but with her guidance Canter brought Shahar to the doorstop of a little house in between one well-cared-for but also small one, and another that was built of strong stone. 
The door was closed.

----------


## Valmark

"Thanks a bunch!" Shahar jumped down from the carriage and waved at Canter "I'll come say goodbye in town when I come back!"

Then she turned around and tried knocking to see if by any chance they could come open without Shahar asking really loudly.

----------


## Xihirli

It took a solid forty seconds before the door opened and she saw a frazzled, tired Tanya with her hair messed up.
But she lit up seeing Shahar.
"Star!" she shouted, and grabbed Shahar in a big old hug.

----------


## Valmark

"Tanya!" Shahar hugged her friend thightly "I came as soon as I got the letter- thanks to Brendan traveling all night got me here. How are you holding up?"

Shahar looked back towards the field and added "Also, why's there a goblin chasing rabbits with notes?"

----------


## Xihirli

"You mean Gbedn? That's his job. Come on in." Tanya led Shahar in.
The entire house was littered with old books and maps, some of which were closed.
"I'm alright, but my dad's having trouble. I hope he's asleep-"
A door opened to a darker room. Tanya's father, Neil. "Is that your friend here?" His voice sounded stuffed up. Like he'd been crying.

----------


## Valmark

"Yes, mister Neil" Shahar nodded not letting her face show her reaction to seeing him in that state "Good to see you. Tanya invited me over" she said, unsure if Tanya told her father why Shahar had come there.

----------


## Xihirli

"Yes, well... I hope you don't mind if I wait until tomorrow morning to tell you all I know." He went back to bed. 
Tanya looked clearly worried at Shahar.
"This school is everything to him. I don't... I don't know what he'll do if he can't teach here."

----------


## Valmark

"And you'll never know because we'll save his job" Shahar held Tanya's hand "I promise you that. Are visitors allowed at Wein House? I'll need to check it out"

----------


## Xihirli

"Normally, no. But tomorrow therell be an open guest lecture." She pulled out two passes. "One Das, but hes uh not coming. And the other I picked up from Professor Cobblecraft when the lecture was first announced  theres not much seating, the place fills up fast. I figure once you get on campus youll have an easier time of blending in, and as long as you have the ticket you can say you got lost."

----------


## Valmark

"Great- don't worry, I'm good at sneaking around" Shahar said "I can leave the rest of the questions to the morning, then. Should we sleep? Or... Kinda just take a nap as far as I'm concerned, I traveled all night"

----------


## Xihirli

"Yeah, you should get a little." Tanya opened a door to her room.
"Did you get weird about sharing beds after puberty?" she asked, lying down but leaving room.

----------


## Valmark

"It's not _weird_ to stop and consider the privacy" Shahar protested, though she got in bed "It _would_ be if I did that with someone I've snuggled with since we were children"

That and the fact that she wasn't gonna refuse a comfortable place to sleep right now.

"Sorry in advance if I rip something. My horns aren't pointed upwards like mom's"

----------


## Xihirli

Tanya closed her eyes and tucked them both in. "Gnight, Star," she said, and soon was lightly breathing sleepily. 

Shahar woke up to a slice of jam toast being waved in front of her face.
"Wake up, sleepy-head!" Tanya said. "Breakfast!"

----------


## Valmark

Shahar's first sign that she was awake was her lunging with her teeth to bit the toast out of Tanya's hand.

The second was a small whine.
"It feels like I was awake only an hour ago"

----------


## Xihirli

"Three hours. Now do you want me to explain the case to you or what?" Tanya let go of the toast once Shahar had a good grip of it.

----------


## Valmark

"Go ahead" Shahar sat up in attention, munching on her toast but otherwise perfectly serious "I'm listening. I need to know _everything_"

----------


## Xihirli

"Right. So, he's been working here for about ten years now, and what got him in was his thesis on the Netherese empire."
She rattled off a few bored facts about Netheril. "Anyway, earlier this week the librarian guy found an ancient document that he says my dad copied almost word for word, but we've never seen it before! Someone framed him! But... well, he lost his job. I need your help to clear his name."

----------


## Valmark

"Alright" Shahar nodded "Is there anybody that has it out for your father? Someone that wanted to give his job to somebody else, or another reason to frame him?" she asked "I don't think it'd be hard for a fellow wizard to make a believable-looking document. Also, is this 'ancient' document in the library?"

----------


## Xihirli

Tanya nodded. "Yeah, it should be there. As for enemies... no, none. He annoys a few students when he rambles, but I have no idea why anyone would want to get rid of him."
She passed Shahar a bundle of clothes. "Here. So you look like a student. I hope you're still my size."

----------


## Valmark

Shahar sized her up.
"Nah, bet I could take you on just fine"

Pun aside, she took the clothes to change taking the chance since Tanya's father wasn't in sight- Shahar couldn't care less about Tanya seeing her change.
"Do you know who's getting the job in his place?"

----------


## Xihirli

She shook her head. "They're still interviewing... right now his old assistant, Kotra Yousafzai, is teaching the class. But she's not expected to keep the job next year or anything."

----------


## Valmark

"Would she help us?" Shahar asked "And who's the librarian?"

----------


## Xihirli

"I think so... she's one of the people who got along with him best. The librarian is Leland Brooks."

*Spoiler: Intelligence (I don't know, calligrapher's tools?)*
Show


Inventor of the Brooks Numerical System of library categorization. Probably the most famous librarian in the world.

----------


## Valmark

"Great... Anybody else I should know about? Is your father up?" Shahar inquired "What kind of person is the librarian? Also what do Brooks and Kotra look like? To recognize them"

----------


## Xihirli

"He's up. I don't know if he's a good person to _talk_ to necessarily. Leland? He's alright. I never paid him much attention but dad says he took a lot of interest in other people's studies, very polite. Brooks is a little older than my dad, human. Fair skin. Kotra has more light brown skin and dark hair, also a human. A little older than you and me."

----------


## Valmark

"I'm immediately suspicious of the person very interested in the studies of other people who just so happens to be the one that 'found' the incriminating text" Shahar frowned "Who's the subject when you say that you don't know if he's a good person to talk to?"

----------


## Xihirli

"Dad. He hasn't... been the same, recently." Tanya looked very sad for a second. "But... if you want to stop by the library after we sneak out of the lecture, we could. See if Mr. Brooks is there."

----------


## Valmark

"I'd like that. And hey" Shahar dragged Tanya into a hug and kissed her cheek "We'll get your father back his job, I promise you. Anything else I should know about that you can think of and I haven't asked?"

----------


## Xihirli

"Uh... don't think so." Tanya hugged her. "Thank you so much, Star."

----------


## Valmark

"Any time you need me, T" Shahar hugged Tania real tight.

"Shall we get the show on the road" and she geared up in earnest "Does the school have any kind of dress code I should abide to?"

----------


## Xihirli

"You are wearing my school uniform," Tanya said, and put an identical outfit on over her simple shift. 
"You should be good to go." Tanya passed Shahar a ticket to a lecture on dragons' origins in the stars with professor Helerieth Heli.

----------


## Valmark

"Didn't the giants make dragons?" Shahar arched her nose looking at the title of the lecture "Also riiiight, I forgot I was wearing a uniform" she gave them a once over, to make sure they were ready to go.

"Alright, let's go" and Shahar left the house to go to Wein House.

----------


## Xihirli

"I don't know, we'll find out I guess." Tanya led Shahar the long way. "I always try to go past the rabbit fields to get to school." She waved at the goblin scribbling down rabbit notes and said _aww_ at a few of the bunnies. 
"It starts the day off right."

----------


## Valmark

Shahar waved alongside Tanya, though she didn't had the same reaction.
"I'm more of a cat person, but rabbits are cute as well" she nodded along with Tanya's words.

"And they say rabbits are a sign of good luck"

----------


## Xihirli

Tickets were being checked ay the second tallest tower on campus. Climbing the stairs, they went almost to the top before being led into a crowded lecture hall. Tanya snatched up a pair of seats quick.
"Professor Heli doesnt like waiting for people to sit down."

Indeed, a moon elf in front of a small solar system model was glowering at a few guests hesitant to fill in some seats.

----------


## Valmark

Shahar obediently sat down besides Tanya.

"Is he likely to call us out if he sees us standing up?" Shahar asked in a whisper "Or can we leave whenever?"

----------


## Xihirli

"We might have to create a distraction," Tanya whispered.
The moon elf woman, Professor Heli, was glowering at the last one to take a seat. 
"...Ma'am, there's not quite enough seats, they're all taken."
After glancing around, Professor Heli confirmed this to be the case with some confusion. 
"Alright, seems like the printers made one too many. Nyad, would you mind going and getting another desk?"
A dragonborn with glittering scales stood up with a nod and ran off. 
"I'll begin while we wait.

----------


## Valmark

"That should be easy" Shahar nodded "I've trained for this. The sound of loud whistling on the other side of the room should work"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

You know the whistle when people don't like a show? That type of sound.

(1d20+5)[*20*]

----------


## Xihirli

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I don't think that's a thing


The professor jerked back, glaring at the source of the whistling. Every student covered their mouths, shaking their heads.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Stealth to sneak away!

----------


## Valmark

"Like a ghost" Shahar whispered, taking the moment to slip away.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

(1d20+5)[*20*] if Shahar rolls low, substitute 'ghost' with 'banshee'.

Wailing isn't sneaky.

----------


## Xihirli

Shahar slipped out of the room, the door clicking quietly behind her. She heard the lecture continuing on the other side.
Free.

----------


## Valmark

_Great_ Shahar thought amused to herself "Now to find the library or Kotra"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Remind me, did Tanya sneak out as wel

----------


## Xihirli

*Spoiler: No*
Show

Tanya did not.


Shahar slunk down the stairs until she was out on the campus. The library was actually a ways away, with a few other buildings around that all looked academic. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Gimme investigation if you want to find the history building, or if you want you can hoof it for the library.

----------


## Valmark

Shahar, who preferred finding a potentially friendly face, started looking for the history building to find Tanya's father's assistant.

_Where would I be if I was teaching history as a substitute?_

*Spoiler: Investigation!*
Show

(1d20+1)[*21*]

----------


## Xihirli

Shahar immediately identified a more plain-looking building that smelled of books and ink. A history building wouldn't need space for labs, or telescopes, or anything like that, so she headed in. Very quickly, she glanced into a room being instructed by a light brown-skinned human who glanced at her, curious.
She still finished her sentence. 
"...which is why the Red Wizards of Thay are still upheld as some of the greatest and most dangerous practitioners of magic to this day. I'm sorry, can I help you?"

----------


## Valmark

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Also why did past Valmark not grab anything related to investigating?


Shahar smiled.
"I think so. I'm looking for a teacher called Kotra Yusafzai. I was told she might know more about a personal matter regarding-" she enter and jogged up to the teacher to whisper "Neil Baker, I'm investigating"

Shahar wasn't sure wether she should be telling people what she was doing there, so the Hell Genasi decided to whisper it to the teacher instead of telling the whole class.

----------


## Xihirli

"Ah... right. Could you sit down, talk to me after class?" she asked. "That is me, by the way. I'm Miss Yousafzai."

----------


## Valmark

"How long does class last?" Shahar inquired first. If she wanted a lesson she could've stayed with Tanya.

----------


## Xihirli

"We're about halfway done. It will only be a little over a half-candlemark now..." Kotra glanced at the door as loud bells tolled five times. 
"Okay, I'm going to have to ask everyone to take your seats and stay there for a bit." She went to her desk, searching for paper.

----------


## Valmark

"Yes ma'am!" Shahar turned to the class, checking out which free desks there were and if there were any cool-looking people next to said desks. 

Because if she was to attend to a class Shahar never attended before she was gonna do that together with the best students there were.

----------


## Xihirli

A lot of the students there mostly looked bored. But there were a collection of attentive students right next to a free desk.

Kotra started scribbling on parchment. "Could I have your name?" She asked Shahar.

----------


## Valmark

Shahar slinked gracefully into the free desk, beaming.

"Shahar" she said, then elbowed her deskmate to whisper "What are we learning about? Red mages?"

----------


## Xihirli

"Red Wizards of Thay. Soon well be going into the War of the Zulkirs."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Should I skip, or would you like to learn about the War of the Zulkirs and the Red Wizards of Thay?

----------


## Valmark

"Neat"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Hit me with it.

----------


## Xihirli

"The Red Wizards used their hoarded arcane knowledge to expand Thay, largely invading the chaotic Rasheman and Aglarond. It was in 1081 DR that they first approached Neverwinter, and they managed to defeat the city's arcane core, the covenant, in 1101."
It was a lot of "roar they are evil" stuff. 
"I will ask you all to please head directly to your dorms on your way out," Kotra said when the class ended. "And Shahar, would you please stay after?"

----------


## Valmark

_ºOf course Neverwinter people would call them evil after having been defeatedº_ but Shahar didn't say it out loud.

"Yes ma'am!" the girl politely remained seated, waiting for the students to get out of the way so that she could talk freely.

----------


## Xihirli

Kotra walked over to Shahar's desk, and once the place was clear she whispered, urgently:
"That bell in the middle was our signal to get down the name of everyone here. I believe something horrible has happened, and they're trying to find out just who did it."

----------


## Valmark

"Something horrible?" Shahar asked and stood up "We should go see what happened then. Mmm... Would your collegues be suspicious of a stranger in the campus?" she asked rapidly.

"And do you know where to go? I don't know my way around. Yet, at least"

----------


## Xihirli

"Yes," Kotra answered. "And I don't know where to even start, that bell can only communicate so much." She frowned. 
"I hope it doesn't involve Neil."

----------


## Valmark

"I hope so too" Shahar stood up "Speaking of which, I was hoping you could help me find out the truth behind him getting fired. I want to check the library, see this document for myself- the best thing we can do is investigate at this point" she turned towards the exit to the class.

"You worked with him, what do you know about that? Tanya, his daughter, said nobody had any reason to frame her father- that true?"

----------


## Xihirli

"Nothing really comes to mind," Kotra said. "He didn't make any enemies as a history teacher."
"Do you really want to be seen poking around and such after that alarm was sounded? Now's exactly when the Starshine Watch will be out and about."

----------


## Valmark

"And the Starshine Watch is?" Shahar inquired "Well, couldn't you vouch for me? I was with you at the time. And it wouldn't be weird for a teacher and her assistant to poke around the library" she insisted.

"Besides, Tanya's at the conference so you're the only friendly face around. Unless it ended. In which case I don't know where she is. Anyway- do you know if anybody's already in list to take Neil's job?"

----------


## Xihirli

"Law enforcement in the academy," Tanya said. "All classes should be done for the day... and alright, we could head to the library together. As for replacements... I believe there are three applicants on their way here to be interviewed."

----------


## Valmark

"Then we must get him his job back before then" Shahar stood to leave.

"Oh uhm can we pass in front of the conference room first?" she showed Kotra the ticket Shahar had sneaked in with "Just want to make sure everything's alright, I saw Tanya last in there"

----------


## Xihirli

"The guest lecture? At the astrology tower?" Kotra confirmed.
"Yeah, we can do that." Kotra gathered up a few papers and slipped them into a cheap-looking case. "Alright, I'm ready to go."

----------


## Valmark

"The one teached by professor Heli" Shahar confirmed. She... Didn't gather her stuff because she hadn't pulled anything out, and when Kotra was ready Shahar exited the room to go to the astrology tower, apparently.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Just to be clear, I don't want Shahar to enter. Checking from outside the room should be good enough and covert enough.

----------


## Xihirli

They were halfway up the stairs of the tower when Tanya tackled Shahar in a hug. 
"How did it go?" she asked. "Find anything?"

----------


## Valmark

"Tanya!" Shahar hugged her real tight.

"Well, I found Kotra. Unfortunately I didn't really know my way around- and according to her the bell tolls from earlier meant something bad happened" she explained "So I wanted to check on you before heading to the library"

----------


## Xihirli

"Yeah, we heard the bells too," Tanya said. "Professor Heli took special care to take note of everyone present. But nothing happened here."

----------


## Valmark

"Let's hope we don't find the library in flames, then" Shahar said thinking of the next worst case scenario "Let's go there" and turned around to hurry up to the library.

----------


## Xihirli

They half-jogged to the library.
It looked fine. 
The librarian was headed by a hobgoblin woman who looked up as they entered.
"Hello, Gaaki. We just wanted to show the library to this prospective student."
"Didn't you hear the bells?" She asked. "There's danger, I'm closing down the library."

----------


## Valmark

"We can defend you ma'am- at least I can" Shahar offered, trying to look as capable as she thought she was "Professor Yousafzai also said the watch would be active following the bells, so there shouldn't be any safer time to be out"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Persuasion? (1d20+5)[*20*]

----------


## Xihirli

Gaaki glanced outside and sighed. "Alright, come in. I'll close up behind you, let me know when you're done."

----------


## Valmark

"Thank you!" Shahar beamed happily and started perusing.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Before doing anything, the librarian's waiting inside yes?

----------


## Xihirli

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Yes, she is indoors. You're looking for the document that Neil is accused of copying?

----------


## Valmark

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

For now, yes that. I don't know anything else Shahar is on the look out for- I can question the librarian later-ish.

----------


## Xihirli

Shahar found the history section, but a quick perusal showed that the document Neil was accused of copying wasn't there.

----------


## Valmark

"Is this everything you've got on Netheril's history?" Shahar asked "My mom told me some stuff about Netheril and I was curious what you had on that? I mostly just know about a few famous people"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

I'm gonna assume Shahar could have learnt about Netheril/Larloch/Vecna/Osterneth from her moms/Sirthis.

----------


## Xihirli

"The library's still being categorized," Tanya said. "So a lot of it is still unsorted. But it's possible the thesis is kept separately. You know, because it's evidence. We might have to request it specifically."

----------


## Valmark

Shahar turned to Kotra.

"Any chance you have the autorithy to request the document for us to see? The one that Neil supposedly copied from?"

----------


## Xihirli

Kotra shook her head. "Sorry, I'm basically just a long-term substitute. But Gaaki would be safeguarding it. There's no better place to preserve old documents than the back room of the library. If you can convince her..."
Kotra didn't finish the sentence.

----------


## Valmark

"Very well" Shahar turned around and backtracked to the librarian.

"Hi!" she said "Can I ask if there's anything else I could look at regarding Netheril?"

----------


## Xihirli

"There is much," Gaaki answered. "We're still organizing the library, plenty is unsorted. Is there anything in particular I can help you find?"

----------


## Valmark

"I heard that recently a document a teacher copied from about Netheril was found here" Shahar stated, after deciding that she couldn't find a good way to tiptoe around the subject "I'd like to consult the original source"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

I considered namedropping the Lelahinns but I figured Shahar would at least try to get through this without pulling the Mommy card.

----------


## Xihirli

"Ah," Gaaki said. "It's in Mr. Brooks's office. I'll have to ask him about it tomorrow. You could come back then, if you would like."

----------


## Valmark

"Why not now? He isn't in? Or it's because of the bells?" Shahar asked, not really wanting to come back the next day.

----------


## Xihirli

"He finished for the day several hours ago," Gaaki answered. 
"You don't have a key?"
"I'm not going to open his office to you all."

----------


## Valmark

"Why not?" Shahar asked "If it's about privacy it's not like we'll snoop around the belongings of somebody else- even if it wasn't a matter of decency, Professor Yousafzai and you could get in a lot of trouble if we messed around. And last thing I want is put you two in trouble after having been this gentle" but she was gonna do it if need be.

----------


## Xihirli

Gaaki stared hard at Shahar. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Gimme persuasion!

----------


## Valmark

Shahar stared back. Not very aggressively.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

I just realized I don't have lockpick proficiency so if this roll fails it'll be worse then I thought.

(1d20+5)[*17*]

----------


## Xihirli

Gaaki stood. "I'll see if I can go get it," she said, and unlocked a nearby door. 
After half a minute, she came back out with a brown, chipped and aged scroll. She passed it to Shahar. 
"I hope you succeed," she said. "Neil was very kind when... not many were."
She didn't jump into details.

----------


## Valmark

Shahar decided that it was not the time to pry into her business, probably.

Seeing that the scroll looked old, she was careful in unfolding it to examine the contents.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Does it feel old to the touch? Anything weird about it?

----------


## Xihirli

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Make an investigation or Intelligence (Forgery Kit) check

----------


## Valmark

"Kotra, Tanya, know anything about scrolls?"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Could I get advantage from working together with the other two?

Investigation (1d20+1)[*9*]
Potential advantage (1d20+1)[*8*]

----------


## Xihirli

Kotra glanced it over.
If it was a forgery, it was a good one. 

"Will you be checking it out?" Gaaki asked.

----------


## Valmark

"Yes" Shahar unfurled the scroll to read what it actually said after examining the exterior.

----------


## Xihirli

The text is in a very old styling of Common, which Kotra helped Shahar parse. 

_From the pen of Deneir, the First Scribe

It was in those days when the connection between elves and men were first severed. The elves, at first seen by the settling freedpeople escaping from the remnants of the Aboleths' Empire as helpers guiding them to live on their own, soon became distrusted by humans. 
Humans, unlike elves, sought to settle, till soil, burn forests to make room for more crops, and build castles of stone. Elves sought to dissuade them from these practices, and thought that if humans understood magic, then they would be able to see the natural world for the beautiful thing the elves did: something to live in harmony with, not conquer. 
The first humans to be taught this magic became known as the Netherese.
As for how the Netherese rose to power and created their empire: Is it not written in my annals of the book of the emperors? 
But after the rise of their cities, as humankind showed that they saw magic as just another natural force to conquer like gravity or the forests, the Netherese severed all ties with the elves who would no longer share magical secrets with them, calling them traitors. 
This work shall explore all known exchanges between the Netherese and the Elven Civilizations during this period, as some of the Netherese defied orders and visited the elves, and more human farmers turned toward the elves rather than the Netherese as they grew to fear the cities flying above them, claiming to protect them. 

Firstly we shall discuss the Netherese City of Aquessir, which under the rulership of Grand Arcanist Requiar, maintained friendly, if tense, relationships with the elves. The other major enclave that continued dealings with the elves was Mazzel, under Grand Arcanist Vecna, though these visits were more tense as he attempted to partner with the elven magic users to take on the Phaerrim, which the elves preferred to avoid.

Secondly the cultural exchanges forced upon the Netherese, as the farmers on the surface world they depended on to feed their cities more and more sought out elvish help when under attack by orcs and Phaerrim. This shall make up the vast bulk of..._

It's a long document.

----------


## Valmark

"Contents check out, I think. Though it wouldn't have been hard to make a fake document with Neil's words" Shahar frowned "Where was this document? The exact place I mean. Maybe there's something to be seen there"

----------


## Xihirli

"I am not the one who found it," Gaaki said. "But it was in one of the most recently sorted parts of the library, nearer the back."

----------


## Valmark

"Who exactly found it?" Shahar asked, and stood up to go inspect the spot the scroll had been found in hoping there was _something_.

"And thinking about it... How could Neil have copied from this scroll if it was lost before now?"

----------


## Xihirli

"Not lost," Gaaki corrected. "Unsorted."
"The library has been in use for generations," Kotra explained. "But we've only just recently been resorting it under the Brooks Numerical System."

"Yeah," Tanya said glumly. "He could have found it at any point he was a student here."

----------


## Valmark

"I hear Brook mentioned awfully often uh" Shahar said "He's also the guy very interested in other people's works right?" she was starting to be a little suspicious "You all know him well?"

She went to inspect the sorted out sections.
"How does the System work?"

----------


## Xihirli

"Not well," Tanya said. "He's the head librarian."

Gaaki passed her a sheet on the desk. 
*Spoiler*
Show


Brooks Numerical System

000-099........Human relationships
100-199........Mathematics and Numbers
200-299........Natural sciences
300-399........Social sciences (Macro)
400-499........Social sciences (Micro)
500-599........Language

----------


## Valmark

"Mmm... Brooks isn't in his office, she said" Shahar murmured, though keeping that thought to herself as she checked the list.

"When you say unsorted you mean that it had a different pattern from the one you're using now or or that there was no sense to the books' locations? I'd guess even if it was unsorted there was a criteria to it" she then smiled reassuringly at Tanya.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Basically Shahar wants to know if the document should have been where it was found, or if it was _apparently_ randomly placed there.


"Unless he was considerably dumb when he was our age I think he'd have destroyed the incriminating document if he had copied from it, no? And probably could have had published it much earlier. Besides, who copies word for word when trying to pretend other people's work is theirs?"

----------


## Xihirli

Gaaki leaned forward. "You don't have to convince me," she said almost in a whisper. "Neil wouldn't do this."
Tanya smiled at that, and the librarian went on.
"It was unsorted before, there was no place for anything, really."

----------


## Valmark

"Alright... I know this is a lot to ask, but couldn't we check out Brook's office? Since he found it and all?" Shahar asked "Scroll looks legit, but this doesn't tell much coming from me. It was appraised by somebody expert in it, right? Or at least identified in case it's magical?"

----------


## Xihirli

"If you want a record of the testing of the document, follow me," Gaaki said. "But I can't let you into his office." She stood and started walking for the back of the classroom.

"There's not all that much access to magic here," Tanya explained. "The big magical provider around Waterdeep was the Church of Pelor. And... well," she shrugged.

----------


## Valmark

"Mmm... Then it _could_ be magically counterfeited. And yeah, I'd like that" Shahar hurried after Gaaki, meanwhile thinking how to sneak into Brook's office without lockpicks.

----------


## Xihirli

Gaaki took her into a back office where a table was set up seemingly to test old documents. There was a brief outline on the table for determining ancient papers' authenticity, the first being a comparison of the browning of the parchment with other works of the same age. 
Others included a comparison of penmanship and diction with other writers of the era, and luckily Deneir had enough preserved works that they could compare it directly.

The document had passed all tests of the kind.

----------


## Valmark

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Who's Deneir?


"Who conducted the tests? How long does it take to test a paper for autenticity?"

----------


## Xihirli

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

History check


"Leland. Not long, perhaps a half-day of study," Gaaki said. 
"We don't exactly have an expert in forgery on hand."

----------


## Valmark

"The same person that found it also checked it's autenticity?" Shahar clarified.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

If Leland isn't guilty I've been completely bamboozled.

History check! [Rol1d20+1[/roll] 

EDIT: It's a 10.

----------


## Xihirli

"That's right," Tanya said. 
"Why do you ask?"

----------


## Valmark

"It's all kinds of suspicious" Shahar said "It is extremely unlikely that Niel somehow wrote exactly the same text Leland found. Assuming Niel's innocence means that the text was counterfeited somehow- this takes us to Leland. It was him who claimed that Niel copied his work off of the document, document that Leland found- and Leland was also the one that tested its autenticity. If he made a forgery it would obviously pass the tests he himself 'administered'. And according to you your father said that Leland has a lot of interest in other people's work- that makes it quite likely that he had been inquiring after Niel's work" Shahar concluded.

"It could be all a coincidence, of course. Or... It could not" Shahar looked pensive.
"Also, are there records of ex-students? Or records of when books and the like became part of the library? Could we puzzle out wether Niel actually had the chance to copy from it or not when he was a student?"

----------


## Xihirli

"I can get you the student records for when Neil was attending tomorrow morning," Kotra offered.
"And I can lead you to Leland's house for snooping," Tanya said. "Whenever you want."

----------


## Valmark

"Very well" Shahar gave the incriminating document back to Gaaki "I can't think of anything else to try in the library. Is Leland's house outside the campus?'

----------


## Xihirli

"Yeah," Tanya said. "He doesn't live too far from me and Da."

----------


## Valmark

"Then let's go check it out" Shahar nodded "Lead the way. Hopefully he isn't home. And yeah, I'd like those records, Miss Yousafzai"

----------


## Xihirli

Kotra nodded as Tanya grabbed Shahar's hand and led her down the road to Neil's home, and then past it.

The nearby town to the academy seemed to be mostly populated by staff and faculty, with many of the houses being rather simple and spare.

One of them... was not. Brooks's home was well-built and well-kept, with a quaint garden that wasn't in blooming season and a fine oak door.

It was locked.

----------


## Valmark

"Alright let's see if there's a way in" Shahar suggested and started looking around the house "I'd rather not have to brute force it or try to steal his keys"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Perception? Are there open windows that look accessible/some other way of getting in that wouldn't leave traces?

----------


## Xihirli

Shahar finds an open window leading into the garden. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Yeah, give me perception and stealth as you go in.

----------


## Valmark

"Hopefully he hasn't trapped anything" Shahar murmured sneaking in.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Perception! (1d20)[*7*]
Stealth! (1d20+5)[*15*]

----------


## Xihirli

Shahar and Tanya crept into the house. It was pretty dark and Shahar was mostly looking out for watching eyes.

So she almost tripped over the dead body on the floor.

----------


## Valmark

Shahar suppressed what was gonna be a very loud curse and turned around to check on what she tripped.

Then she jumped back to Tanya in fright suddenly seeing a _corpse_.
"T-tell me that's not _Leland_" she hissed to her friend, trying not to look too much at it.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

I'm thinking Shahar has probably seen a _few_ bodies but she's still fairly inexperienced and also probably never actually _killed_ somebody.

Just enough that she wouldn't yell scared seeing one (as part of her training) but not enough to be comfortable.

----------


## Xihirli

As Shahar lit a torch, Tanya covered her mouth and jumped back. 
He had a nasty crack on the head, and a shattered teacup in front of him. 

"That... that's him."

----------


## Valmark

"Alright... Let's calm down" Shahar said, taking deep breaths- she took Tanya's hand.
"We need to find everything we can in here- anything that can clue us in on who entered and what reason they could have had. And not a word to anybody we don't think we can trust" turning around, she decided to start from the most gruesome part.

Checking the body.
*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Is there a clue to the teacup content? How does the wound look? What's he wearing? In which direction is the body turned? Anything in the pockets?

----------


## Xihirli

Tanya clenched Shahar's hand tight. "Okay, okay, okay," she hyperventilated. "Oh... ew, ew, ew. What can I do to help? Ohhh." She gagged and covered her mouth. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Okay, in order:

To examine the teacup for anything fishy, Wisdom (Poisoner's Kit) or Wisdom (Nature)
To examine the wound, Wisdom (Medicine)
He's wearing a pretty good-quality tunic. 
He is turned toward the window you came from, face on the ground.
Investigation to find anything he has on him and just look for general clues.

----------


## Valmark

"I'll try to work on the body, search the garden for starters. We can assume he didn't see the attacker coming or heard anything suspicious, or he wouldn't have walked out with his tea- unless the attacker was a friend. Look if you find anything that can make us think the attacker was hiding in here" Shahar told her quickly, wanting to get Tanya to work on something that wouldn't make her vomit.

_Ugh, these are my nice clothes_ Shahar thought to herself.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Nature for teacup: (1d20)[*11*]
Medicine for wound: (1d20)[*13*]
Investigation: (1d20+1)[*4*]

Is the blow on the back or the front of the head? Right, center or left side? How much blood is there around the corpse/on the corpse.

----------


## Xihirli

Tanya nodded and climbed the window again, searching. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I call this a 50/50 shot. On a 50 or below, you DIDN'T trample over some footprints on your way in. (1d100)[*68*]
Now Tanya! Investigation! (1d20+2)[*16*]


Shahar sniffed the teacup. It just smelled like tea. But she immediately spotted something that challenged her earlier assumption: 
Behind Leland (and he was hit on the back of the head, there was a decent amount of blood), set on the table, was another teacup. Still full, on the chair across from one that was knocked over. 
Looking at the wound, Shahar couldn't really tell what had made it until she realized something: There was no teapot around in the kitchen. 

Sadly, that was really al she could get from the well-kept kitchen and tea table. It was nice, there were doilies. Searching Leland's pockets and clothes came up empty.

----------


## Valmark

"Seems like he had a guest over and that's who killed him" Shahar recounted "I'm not quite sure why the chair's knocked over, but it looks likely the teapot is the murder's weapon. I'd assume the killer took it away since it's proof. Found anything?" she asked Tanya.

----------


## Xihirli

"I don't think these are our footprints. But we stepped on them a little coming in. It's hard to tell much... I think these are from a woman, though. And not a dwarf... the feet aren't wide enough."
Tanya climbed back in and tried not to look down. 
"Should we... report this?"

----------


## Valmark

"I'm... Not sure" Shahar looked at Tanya, unsure of how to say the next sentence.

"Everybody... Everybody would suspect your father if we don't have any proof he couldn't have been here. He had a reason to, after all" she said "And the killer might count on it. We might have to check if the murder weapon was planted in his things"

----------


## Xihirli

Tanya's eyes widened.
"But... if we leave here without reporting it, people might think it was US..." she insisted.
"Um... okay. Oh my gods..." She started to hyperventilate. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Also, is there anything else in the house you want to check out?

----------


## Valmark

"Hey hey Tanya" Shahar hurried to her side and held her hand "It's gonna be fine. We'll report this if you're scared- let's at least first check that nobody planted the weapon in your father's room, then we go straight to the watch. Alright?" she asked "Let's check out the house- Leland must have had a study or something. If we're lucky, we can find a diary or something that will give us clues on who he was meeting with"

----------


## Xihirli

Besides the kitchen, there is a loft and a living space, each decorated up well-to-do. 
In the bedroom there was a large clothing chest at the foot of a bed, a desk by the door, a leather bag well-constructed and filled with papers, and a painting of a particularly nice sunset adorning a wall.

----------


## Valmark

"Have a look through the papers, check if there's anything we could need at a glance- you're more familiar with his writing then I. Afterwards we'll leave" Shahar checked the desk for anything useful meanwhile.

----------


## Xihirli

Tanya opened em up.

*Spoiler: Investigation*
Show


Tanya: (1d20+2)[*7*]

And you roll one as well.

----------


## Valmark

"Hopefully there's something good"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

(1d20+1)[*6*]

Wow we suck at sleuthing.

----------


## Xihirli

Searching the desk and the case, both of the young women located long essays and charts and diagrams about library science.

At one point Shahar shifted the portrait and got a glance at something built into the wall behind it.

----------


## Valmark

"I think there may be something here" Shahar said "Help me take the portrait off" and started working to clear the way and take a look at what was built into the wall.

----------


## Xihirli

Tanya lifted on the other side and Shahar saw a metal safe built into the wall behind the portrait, locked. It needed a key.

----------


## Valmark

"Help me search the clothing chest in case he hid a key there" Shahar suggested going over to the only thing she hadn't check yet that might have hidden objects.
"If we can't find it... I guess there's not much else to find here"

----------


## Xihirli

Tanya opened the clothing chest and rifled through it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Investigate advantageously!

----------


## Valmark

Shahar did as well.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Can I use Tanya's +2 instead of Shahar's +1?

(1d20+1)[*4*] adv. (1d20+1)[*13*]

----------


## Xihirli

Shahar felt along the bottom of the dresser and felt a crack a uniform one. There was a false bottom. Pulling on it and pushing through with her arm, she withdrew a small key.

----------


## Valmark

"Score" she picked up the key and went and tried it in the safe.

----------


## Xihirli

The safe opened up and inside were... more papers. Documents. The first one being a ledger. 

*Spoiler*
Show

*Leland's Ledger
**Client*
*Problem*
*Interested?*
*Amount*
*Frequency*

Geoffrey Wylie
Loves teaching too much
Y
5 g
Monthly

Jessamine Longbranch
F to A
Y
5 s
Monthly

Leander Hastings
Home renovations
Y
10 g
Yearly

Vakgar
Salary
N



Miriel Downey
Gambling
N



Neil Baker
Originality
N

----------


## Valmark

"I think... I think Leland was either lending money for interest, or simply taking money" Shahar said looking the ledger over then showing it to Tanya "Is Jessamine Longbranch a student? Do your votes go from F to A? She might have been paying him for better grades. Not entirely sure what's the deal with Geoffrey though"

----------


## Xihirli

"She's a good student, I never knew she even got an F," Tanya said. "But yeah, this is... I don't understand it. What's this other stuff?" She picked up a letter. 

*Spoiler: LETTER*
Show

Vakgar.
We have received your application and are Interested in hiring you. However, your lack of on-the-job experience an issue. I believe it to be a surmountable one. If you could stop by the fifth full house from the school in the off-campus staff living area, I am prepared to observe you demonstrating your talents.
Well wishes, 
Leander Hastings

----------


## Valmark

"Mmm...?" Shahar frowned "Do you know which house it's pointing at?" she asked Tanya reading the letter "A letter from Leander to Vakgar... Leander is on Leland's ledger as a paying client, but not Vakgar. Do you know who they are? What's their job?"

----------


## Xihirli

"I don't know Vakgar, but Leander is one of the deans," Tanya said. "The Deans are in charge of the school."

----------


## Valmark

"Mmm... Think Leland hid this away because he wanted newcomers that he could extort money from? This looks like a reply to a job application" Shahar proposed "Do you know which one is the fifth full house from the school in the off-campus staff living area?"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Is Niel in the ledger?

----------


## Xihirli

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Oh crap. I forgot to fix his name.

----------


## Valmark

"We have motive" Shahar held the ledger up together with the letter "Neil wasn't alright with Leland's affair, and refused. Thus Leland forged the document that made Neil lose his job, hoping to get someone that would dance along Leland's tune- he had the knowledge and occasion. Leland conducted all the tests so it'd have been easy to falsify them- and also hid the letter where Leander invited Vakgar over, as Vakgar also didn't want anything to do with him"

Then she sighed.
"Unfortunately this kinda gives also a motive for your father to murder Leland, homewever by the looks of it he would be just one of those with motive. And if we haven't trampled the footprints enough the watch may be able to confirm that he wouldn't have left them- if only we had an idea where to find the murder weapon it'd be great. But it's a start. And besides, how would your father have known that it was Leland's fault? Think we should go to the guards with this?" she exhibited her Lelahinn ring "Hopefully this would give us enough autorithy to be listened to. Like you said, hiding the murder may end up making the guards hostile to us"

After a moment Shahar went back to the corpse to try and guess how much time before he had been killed.

----------


## Xihirli

"Hold up, there's more in here," Tanya said, taking out stacks of paper. "We should probably get going before we read them all, though. I uh... don't want to be here when the Watch arrives."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

You already failed the medicine check to examine the body. You gather it's been less than a day.

----------


## Valmark

Shahar grabbed the papers.
"Yeah, let's go" she said, going to the window and trying to not stomp on the presumed killer's footprints any more.

"So, you know where the guards' barrack is?" Shahar asked Tanya "I figure we should warn them now"

----------


## Xihirli

"Yeah, this way." Tanya opened her pack so they could stash the papers and led Shahar a little out of the way of the village to a stone building large enough for a pair of holding cells. A human was manning the guard station, and looked up in attention when Tanya waved. 
"Ah!" She screamed.
"What? What is wrong?"

----------


## Valmark

"My name is Shahar of House Lelahinn" Shahar exhibited the ring to prove her words "We were investigating a case of fraud but we found our main suspect dead- Leland Brooks is dead in his home, seemingly attacked by someone he had invited over about a day ago" she explained, trying to look as serious and proper as possible. She was still a teenager after all.

"We came here to report the murder and request your cohoperation in the investigation" she held up the stack of papers "We also have found proof of him extorting money and stealing correspondance, though that's likely the least important bit. Anybody we can talk with?"

----------


## Xihirli

"Hold up, let me write this down."
And grabbing a pen and parchment, he scribbled everything he could down. 
"I can send people to the librarian's house right away. Can I have that evidence, please?" He nodded to the papers.

He didnt seem to personally recognize the Lelahinn name.

----------


## Valmark

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

What kinda backwater people are they to not recognize a Lelahinn!


"As soon as I'm done looking through it" Shahar held out what she had _already_ looked at "I need to know who the suspects are. Though I wouldn't mind looking them over inside the barracks" she turned to Tanya.

"If you want to go back home in case your father is getting worried I don't mind, I'm not sure how long it'll take"

----------


## Xihirli

He pursed his lips and took a look at the family ring. 
"Yes, why don't you go inside," he said, and speedily stepped further in.

*Spoiler: Insight DC...10.*
Show

He is going to go talk to a superior about whether to take the evidence from you outright.

----------


## Valmark

"On second thought, I will wait until you decide wether we should work together or not" Shahar said "Wouldn't want to impose"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Alright, time to quickly look at the pages with Tanya. Shahar is mostly interested in those that figure in Leland's ledger, of course.

----------


## Xihirli

They only managed to locate one more piece of evidence related to the names: the actual physical mathematics test that Jessamine had failed. 
Then a woman in slightly better armor with another band built into her chain shirt approached.
"Shahar Lelahinn. I understand you wish to... work in partnership with us," she said. "I must tell you, that's highly irregular. Why should we bring in a civilian?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

And add a Persuasion while you're at it.

----------


## Valmark

"Because I'm not. Shahar of House Lelahinn" she presented herself again "From the greastest school of heroes there is. Civilians are those I'm sworn to protect'

Then she held up the papers.
"Also because you must admit I did already found a nice list of potential suspects, in addition to finding Leland- and since I look like a student I can bring some advantages you don't have otherwise"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Come on Persuasion is something you're good at.

(1d20+5)[*21*]

----------


## Xihirli

"Hm." She took a look at the ledger. 
"Alright. I respect your family name... obviously," she said, and glanced down her face which had a nasty scar that she probably associated with what had happened at Waterdeep with Shahar's mothers. 

"Alright. But we're going to keep any evidence here. You can come here whenever you need to look it over. Agreed?"

----------


## Valmark

"That was my hope, as it'd be safer here" Shahar said "Glad to cohoperate. Can I ask for your name?" she held out a hand to shake on it.

"Also, if I'm not being too nosy... Should I ask if someone can heal your scar when I go back home? Or would that offend you?"

----------


## Xihirli

"I'm happy with the scar right where it is," she said simply. She shook Shahar's hand. "Villette. Captain Villette. I'll get my guards down to Leland's house to check it out. What's your next move?"

----------


## Valmark

"We think the attacker was a woman Leland knew- based on the footprints and the fact that he was having tea with somebody else. Coincidentally, the kettle disappeared so probably the murder weapon" Shahar explained "Knowing this, I was thinking to try and inquire about Jessamine Longbranch- we found her failed math tests and it seemed like she was paying Leland to get better votes. It's a start" she shrugged.

"I don't suppose there's a way to check who may have visited Leland last night? Body seemed about a day old. Also, today they sounded the alarm bell at school- do you know what that was for? Anything important?" Shahar asked, recalling that the watch should have been alerted by that.

----------


## Xihirli

"Im not at liberty to discuss the reasons for the alarm," Villette said. "You can find Longbranch at Wein House."
"I can take you there," Tanya said.
"Ill have neighbors asked about who was there but most people in that neighborhood would have been teaching classes. Thank you for your help, I look forward to hearing more from you."

----------


## Valmark

"Mmm... Would that mean there'd be written records of who was at school or not?" Shahar asked "If we go by the assumption that someone he had on his payroll -or someone he hurt because they wouldn't pay him- is the killer then likely it was a student or a teacher. I know names are taken during the ringing of the bell, but is there an attendance record normally?"

----------


## Xihirli

"Not usually," Villette said. "If students do not wish to attend the classes they pay for they are under no obligation to do so."

----------


## Valmark

"I'd suggest making the head count at the start of each lesson from now on" Shahar noted "That said, she's as good a person to start with as any. Mmm... She and Leland's assistant, or whatever is Gaaki's job name"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

What time is it in game?

----------


## Xihirli

"Assistant librarian, you're not far off," Villette nodded. 
"I wouldn't bother if you're looking for enemies of Leland, though. He got her her job, and was one of her son's only friends while he attended here."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

It's after sunset. Sleepin time

----------


## Valmark

"If he got her the job than chances are she knows something about his affairs- Leland has worked in order to send away those that didn't want to pay up, I'm not sure someone as devious as he looks would have kept her around out of friendship, though I don't know him much" Shahar said "Oh, uhm... What's the policy regarding what to tell 'civillians' as you call them? They're going to know something's up after the second day Leland isn't coming to work"

----------


## Xihirli

*Spoiler: Wrong Thread*
Show

Boots consumd a third instead for (2d8)[*6*] more damage


"They will know there's been a death," Villette answered evenly.

----------


## Valmark

"Alright, let's go then" Shahar said "We should go to Jessamine and then... Probably back home. Don't know about you but I've slept two hours in two days"

----------


## Xihirli

"I didn't keep you up, did I?" Tanya asked as she led the way to Wein house.

----------


## Valmark

"Nope. I missed sleeping with you" she locked arms and followed.

"Do you have any suspicion yet?"

----------


## Xihirli

"Maybe if we can find someone to look at the forgery for us we could. If its a forgery, it might have been done by Leland or an expert." She opened up Wein House.
"In fact, the men on the list could have hired an assassin. So the actual killer maybe being a woman doesnt really rule them out."

----------


## Valmark

"That's true... Mmm..." Shahar frowned "Maybe investigating random people from the list isn't the best idea. But we got little else to go on at this hour of the night"

----------


## Xihirli

A male student who smelled like a gardener headed out of a dormitory room.
"Thats her door," Tanya said, pointing it out as it started to swing shut.

----------


## Valmark

Shahar rushed over and put her hand in the middle, blocking the door and opening it up to look inside.
"Hello? Jessamine here?"

----------


## Xihirli

A student was inside, reading a book on mathematics.
"Uh... yeah? Can I help you?"
There was a pouch of cannabis next to her. She wasn't smoking it at the time.

----------


## Valmark

"Yup" Shahar entered "I need to ask a couple questions about Leland, and I'd like it if you were to reply to them" she said "I'm not here to put you in trouble, but I do want to ask about Leland's... Other means of income"

She glanced at the drugs but decided that wasn't the best time.

----------


## Xihirli

"Oh, you want to blackmail me too? Well you can **** right the hells off with that. I should have gone public ages ago and now I will! Im done letting you ****ers control me!"

----------


## Valmark

Shahar raised an eyebrow. _Well, she sure is fiery._

"I'm happy you're going to go public instead of hiding your votes, you should always be honest- it can be an hard path, I know, but it's the only way to be happy with yourself. But I'm not here to blackmail you" she explained calmly "Like I said, I only want to ask some questions. So he was blackmailing you?" she wanted to first clarify it was him extorting money and not her bribing him.

----------


## Xihirli

"I busted my ass and _earned_ that grade. I failed, but I asked if I could study and retake it. He said hed make an exception, and seemed to think that was permission to start perving on me, that creep Wylie. I got so ashamed and he told me no one would believe I wasnt into it."
She shook her head.
"Leland found out and threatened to expose me. I should have said to him what I said to you what the hells, its not too late. I know where he lives." She stood up and went for the door.

----------


## Valmark

Shahar stopped Jessamine putting a gentle hand on her shoulder.

"No... You won't find Leland there. Not... Alive" she stated "But I'm proud of what you just said, even if it probably doesn't matter from a stranger. No one should be treated like you did" Shahar tried to reassure her "In fact, I'm investigating Leland's murder, starting from trying to understand more about his activities. The Watch is at his house inspecting it and interrogating the neighbors"

----------


## Xihirli

Jessamine's knees gave out and she fell over.
"He's _dead_?" She asked as she recovered. 
"Murdered!?"

----------


## Valmark

Shahar slipped her arms under Jessamine's to steady her.
"Yes" she nodded "In his house, probably by somebody he knew while having tea. We found quite some people who might have reason to get rid of him" Shahar explained as tactfully as possible.

"Though, maybe it's naive but you don't look like you'd have done it. But I still need to know anything you'd know about his activities and who he worked with"

----------


## Xihirli

"Worked with?" Jess sat on her bed. "He was a nosy ******* who butted into people's business to get money. But he wasn't like... in a conspiracy... I think."

----------


## Valmark

"Alright" Shahar invited herself on Jessamine's bed, half worried she'd just fall sideways from the shock so she kept a hand on Jess' back "He was... Killed about a day ago, while classes were in session. Do you remember noticing anybody's absence? That wasn't normal for them? What about unknown people on campus?"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Can I roll Insight? Does it look like she's omitting something?

(1d20)[*7*]

----------


## Xihirli

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Weed smell is distracting her senses of reading people.


"I don't know everyone on campus," Jessamine said. "But there've been a few sick students. There are always a few. As for newcomers... most people who don't live here permanently stay at the Screeching Roc Inn. You could check the newer people there."

----------


## Valmark

"Alright- let's take the names you recall of the sick ones. Tanya, do you know how to get to the Roc?" she asked, then turned to Jessamine and held her hand "As for you, I haven't forgotten what you said about Wylie. I'll support you if you go to the Watch to report him- you aren't alone. But also should make that disappear before the Watch comes around" Shahar pointed at the drugs.

"Unless it's legal in Neverwinter I suppose"

----------


## Xihirli

She got a list.
_Nyad
Nerivyre
Jeffery_

----------


## Valmark

"Perfect. That should be all" Shahar stood up "See you around, Jessie. Tanya, let's go home" she said, walking out and yawning "We've been walking all over. You have to go to class tomorrow?"

----------


## Xihirli

"I do," Tanya said. "Will you keep investigating?"

Back at Tanya's, Shahar had to be helped into bed from her exhaustion. Tanya held her close. "Thanks for you help... how did... how did this get so messy?"

----------


## Valmark

"Yes, of course I will"

Back in bed, Shahar kissed Tanya's cheek and stroked her hair, hoping to soothe her friend.
"It must've been scary. But don't worry, we'll solve this mess" she reassured her with Shahar's usual convinction "Sometimes things just... Happen. But we can't be discouraged. Right?"

----------


## Xihirli

Tanya held Shahar tight. "Right."

The next morning, Neil had made a plate of eggs for them. "Good morning," he said. He seemed to be moving about, trying to hold it together for the sake of his daughter. 
Tanya glanced at Shahar with a question of _do we tell him?_

----------


## Valmark

Shahar nodded while eating with gusto.

"Neil, there's been a development" she stated "And maybe you want to sit down"

----------


## Xihirli

As if on cue, there was a knock on the door. A few members of the Starshine Watch came in when Neil opened it.
"Neil Baker?"
"Ah, yes."
"You may want to sit down."

Neil hesitantly did so.

----------


## Valmark

"We were about to say the same" Shahar told the Watch, then turned to Neil.

"It's about Leland. He was assaulted by someone he trusted and... Killed"

----------


## Xihirli

"He was _what?"_

"Mister Baker, we're going to ask that you stay in town for awhile."

"I... I'm a _suspect?_" Neil leaned forward, eyes wide in disbelief. 

"Can you tell us what you were doing yesterday evening, around the time of evening classes?"

"I was here. I was..." Neil suddenly looked terrified. "Alone."

The Watch officers nodded and went for the door. "Please stay in town."
And then they were gone.

----------


## Valmark

"Don't worry" Shahar said "You may be a suspect, but... Uh... There's a _lot_ of people who had reason to kill Leland" she said "And of course, we're gonna make sure we find the real culprit. I just... Would like to ask you a few questions, if you feel up to it"

----------


## Xihirli

"Ah... yes, I... of course, what do you want to know?"

----------


## Valmark

"Did Leland ever approach you asking for money? Or tried to blackmail you?" Shahar asked "He was blackmailing people for money, and making sure those who didn't want to pay got kicked out"

----------


## Xihirli

"Wha... no!" Neil said. "No, the last time we spoke before he found the document he just asked about my research. He was very curious, asking me all about my inspiration for the project and what documents I pulled from the most, my bibliography and..."
Tanya sighed. "Dad. He was trying to blackmail you. You didn't pick up on it."

----------


## Valmark

Shahar shrugged "You and others have been driven away. He penned you as not interested in paying him, and that meant you had to leave. Do you know who had a good bond with Leland? Expect Gaaki I guess?"

----------


## Xihirli

"He had a professional relationship with almost everyone, but I wouldnt even call Gaaki his friend. Friend_ly_, maybe," Neil answered.

----------


## Valmark

"Got it... We should probably question Gaaki. You don't mind if we check your room?" Shahar asked then clarified "Not suspecting you. But I want to make sure nobody sneaked in and planted the weapon used in your room"

----------


## Xihirli

"Ah sure," Neil waved towards his room. "All yours."

----------


## Valmark

"Also, which women did you see Leland talk with? Aside from Gaaki? We think the murderer was likely a woman"

----------


## Xihirli

"Ah... Miriel, a few times, at the inn. She teaches elvish."

----------


## Valmark

Shahar wrote it down.
"Thanks" she said, and stood going to inspect Neil's room.

----------


## Xihirli

It was messy, unkempt, with paper all over it. It was a wonder he'd been able to hold onto his ticket to the guest lecture long enough for Shahar to use it. 
But no murder weapon.

----------


## Valmark

"Whew" Shahar came back "Alright, all clear. Tanya, we'll go to school- I'll talk to Kotra and Gaaki. Still need the decisive evidence that Neil couldn't have faked his papers- although it's fairly obvious by now to anybody. Then I'll go to the Screeching Roc inn, you'll probably still be in class" she said.

"Though I might need directions"

----------


## Xihirli

"Talk to Kotra second, she can give you directions," Tanya suggested. She hugged Shahar. "You're the sweetest, you know that?"

----------


## Valmark

"No, I'm not" Shahar smiled and gave Tanya a light peck on a cheek "But I _am_ sweet enough for you. Amd alright, first Gaaki, then Kotra, then the Inn"

----------


## Xihirli

Tanya gave her a tight hug and ran off to class. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Shahar is such a flirt.

----------


## Valmark

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

She spent a lot of time around her moms' bard friends.

Making people feel at ease speaks to her!


Shahar said goodbye to Neil as well and went to the library, hoping to find Gaaki there again.

----------


## Xihirli

Gaaki was there, though a bit further in sorting some books neatly onto shelves.

----------


## Valmark

"Gaaki" Shahar said in a low voice because it was a library "Need to talk to you. I think you should sit down"

----------


## Xihirli

Gaaki sat at the nearest desk, eyebrows expectant. 
"Is this about Leland? I already received the news from the Watch when I was asked to come fill in for him today."

----------


## Valmark

Shahar nodded.
"Yeah. I'd like to ask a few questions if you don't mind" she said "And access his office if possible. I'm investigating his death and the number of people who had a reason to do it is staggering"

----------


## Xihirli

"I'll really need you to come by with a member of the Watch if you want to investigate his office," Gaaki said.
"But I hope I can answer a few of your questions now."

----------


## Valmark

"Let's start with the worst of it. Did you know that he was blackmailing students and teachers for money, driving away those who wouldn't pay?" Shahar asked.

----------


## Xihirli

"What? No," Gaaki answered, looking honestly surprised. "Why would he"

----------


## Valmark

Shahar shook her head "I've yet to find any proof he wasn't just greedy. What I do know is that there's at least two teachers he made lose their job and a student he blackmailed to not reveal private details about her publicly" she said "Which is why the list of suspect is so long. Do you know anybody he seemed to trust enough to invite them home?"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Insight on Gaaki? (1d20)[*5*]

----------


## Xihirli

*Spoiler: Gaaki*
Show

Shahar's not really used to reading hobgoblin faces.


"Two teachers? Who is the other?" Gaaki asked. "And... he was never shy about showing off his home. If someone he knew came knocking, he'd likely invite them in."

----------


## Valmark

"Crap, that lenghtens the number of suspects" Shahar said "There's a guy that should've been hired, but didn't accelt the blackmail so Leland stole the correspondance between him and a Dean. Mmm... You wouldn't happen to know who he might have been with two nights ago?"

----------


## Xihirli

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The Watch seem to be asking about _last_ night. Remember that Shahar could only tell that it was "less than a day."


"Two nights ago?" Gaaki asked. "I think he was here, though I wasn't. We rarely work nights on the same day."
"How can you tell the correspondence was taken before the recipient got it?"

----------


## Valmark

"Sorry, I meant one" Shahar said "Also, uhm... I mean, I assumed Leland wouldn't have it if it had succesfully gotten to the recipient, but maybe I should investigate that"

----------


## Xihirli

"Last night? No, I don't know who he might have invited," Gaaki said. Her words got steely.
"It wouldn't have been Neil. He wouldn't kill anybody."

----------


## Valmark

"Even if he was capable of that, have you seen Neil lately?" Shahar asked "This morning may have been the first time I saw him have the strenght to walk around. Regardless, I don't suspect him even if the Watch does" she shrugged "I can't think o- right, what can you tell me about Miriel? She teaches here correct?"

----------


## Xihirli

Gaaki shrugged. "Teaches Elvish. Has ever since my boy attended here. We haven't spoken much."

----------


## Valmark

"I see. I'll come back with someone from the Watch to ask to see Leland's office later, if you insist" Shahar smiled "Thanks for the time. Do you know where Kotra would be at this hour?"

----------


## Xihirli

"Teaching Neil's classes, I would assume. I will see you later on."

----------


## Valmark

Shahar went back to the history building, looking for Kotra's (and Neil's) class.

Unless she found a member of the Watch to ask to accompany her to Leland's office. Whichever happened first. Preferably the Watch.

----------


## Xihirli

Shahar didn't run into a member of the watch on her way to Kotra's. When classes let out, students streamed past her and Kotra waved her in. 
"Good morning, Shahar. How can I help you?"

----------


## Valmark

"Hi, I wanted to know if you had those records about Neil's attendance" Shahar said "And also... Well, we found Leland" she made sure they were alone and Kotra was seated before continuing.

"He was killed in his home, presumably yesterday"

----------


## Xihirli

"_Dead_?" Kotra hissed. "How?"

Kotra took a moment to compose herself and withdrew four separate hardback books. "I guess you'll need this even more now. A record of every student in attendance during each of the years Neil studied here," she said. "I've underlined the ones who still live around here, or have family that does."

She handed them over.

----------


## Valmark

Shahar started looking them up.
"Do you know who might have gone to Leland's house last night?" she asked "He was killed by someone he was having tea with, using the tea kettle, presumably last night. You're obviously not really a suspect, since we were together for most of the time, but maybe you have an idea? Also, do you know anything about Miriel?"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Are there traces of Neil's visit to the library in the documents? Any known names?

----------


## Xihirli

"Sorry, I didn't know Leland very well... as for Miriel... what do you want to know? I learned Elvish from her for a few years."

The underlined names included Leland, Norik, Wylie and Downey, who were actually both teachers at the time, and a few deans Shahar hadn't met who were still employed at the time. Deans Abelard and Alister.

----------


## Valmark

"Neil said she's the other woman he saw Leland chat with aside from Gaaki. We think the killer was a woman" Shahar said, looking the names over.

"Speaking of which, do you know where I could get who was attending when the bells sounded yesterday? I just realized that..." Shahar's eyes drooped sideways "Tanya doesn't have an alibi and has a motive, and the ability to do it. Even if she seemed pretty shocked" she said, biting her lip.
"Please, miss Yousafzai. I just want to make sure my best friend hasn't gotten herself in an even bigger mess"

----------


## Xihirli

"If she was in a classroom, speak to that classrooms teacher," Kotra suggested.
"And Shahar did you come here because Tanya invited you?"

----------


## Valmark

"Yes" Shahar said "She wanted help to get her father back his job"

----------


## Xihirli

"Lets assume for a bit that Tanya is capable of murder. Would she call someone up to look into a series of clues, turn to a friend, and then immediately turn to murder? Thats not logical, and its not emotional, either. If Tanya were spiraling into desperation, her escalation to murder would only come AFTER she gave up on you solving her problem."
Kotra put a hand on Shahars. "I do not think she did this."

----------


## Valmark

Shahar squeezed Kotra's hand briefly and smiled.
"Thank you" she said "I will still need conclusive proof of any kind to make sure she isn't accused, but this helped me. Catching the killer should do the trick. Now, about Miriel- well, like I said Neil saw her chat with Leland's a few times. Nothing incriminating but I'm still investigating her as well"

----------


## Xihirli

Kotra told her where Miriels room was.
"Anything in particular you want to know about her?"

----------


## Valmark

"What's her bond with her students? And with her peers? Why does she stay at the inn?"

----------


## Xihirli

"She doesnt live at the Inn," Kotra answered. "Shes professional, with her students, I suppose. I had her for three years and never got the sense she cared much about me."

----------


## Valmark

"So she presumably wouldn't do it to protect a student" Shahar said "And maybe that she would have the heart to kill someone. Anyway, got it, this should be enough" Shahar let go of her hand, not entirely happy "At least until I have more to go on. Since I'm on the subject... Leland was blackmailing a student to not reveal she had received... 'improper' advances by a teacher" she stated.

"Of course Leland isn't blackmailing her anymore, but I was wondering if you could be of any help to her. She said she didn't report the teacher because she wouldn't be believed, so I'd like to find someone who can help her if she needs any. You think you could at least hear her out?"

----------


## Xihirli

"Thats horrible!" Kotra was aghast.
"Of course, send her my way. Ill do whatever I can for her."

----------


## Valmark

"Alright, I'll tell her she can come to you" Shahar said, bidding goodbye to Kotra.

She decided to first go find Jessamine, deciding it was better to get that out of the way.
Also because Jessamine was cool to hang out with. Except the drugs.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

But if she comes across a member of the Watch that's still important. And also needs to find Miriel. Where did Kotra say her room is?

----------


## Xihirli

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Its in the same building as Kotras/Neils room.


Shahar found Jessamine in the halls going to her next class.
"Oh. Hi, Shahar."

----------


## Valmark

"Hi" Shahar smiled a little "Listen... I talked to Kotra" she made sure nobody was overhearing "About what we discussed last night. She's gonna believe you and help you if you tell her about Wylie" Shahar stated.

"Of course I haven't made any explicit names. I figured it should be your choice"

----------


## Xihirli

Jessamine nodded and chewed her lip. "Thanks," she said noncommittally.

----------


## Valmark

"Is... Everything alright?" Shahar asked, seeing her less then thrilled "Well, of course not, but, you know, something I can help with? Otherwise I'll just give you space" she did have more things to do and people to interrogate.

----------


## Xihirli

"Space." Jessamine picked, and speed-walked down the hall away from Shahar.

----------


## Valmark

"Wonder where I went wrong. Oh well!" Shahar started walking to go find said Miriel.

----------


## Xihirli

Classes were filling up as she joined an Elvish class.
"Are you new?" A shorter wood elf asked, glancing at Shahar. "I can help direct you to your correct class."

----------


## Valmark

Shahar looked at the mass of students and shook her head "Need to talk to professor Miriel but I can pass by at the end of the class. You're her right?"

----------


## Xihirli

"Professor Downey," the elven woman corrected. She nodded to the door.

----------


## Valmark

Shahar bid goodbye and finally went to find a member of the Watch as her primary objective.

----------


## Xihirli

Shahar didnt have to search long they were out investigating much of the grounds.
"Can I help you, miss?"
It wasnt one shed met before.

----------


## Valmark

"Yup. I'm working with captain Villette and the Watch on the murder case. I need a guard who will come with me to inspect the victim's office" Shahar explained helpfully.

----------


## Xihirli

"Alright, but stay in my sight." And the Watchman headed into the library. 
"We're going to take a look at Leland's office."
Gaaki just nodded and the Watchman took out a ring of keys, taking a few moments to fit the correct one into Leland's door and opening it up. 

And Shahar had the office to examine. It was a small one, mostly containing a desk and a small set of scribbled-in journals. Seems he wasn't as interested in decorating his work as his home.

----------


## Valmark

First the obvious stuff- Shahar started inspecting a journal.
"Could you help me read through this?" she asked the Watchman handing over one of the journals.

She also checked if the desk had any drawers and wether those were open or locked.

----------


## Xihirli

It had two drawers one was locked, the other wasnt. 

She and the watchman both skimmed the journals together and read a lot about library organization. Seemed Leland was hesitant to keep his blackmail materials in his desk.

She found a few early drafts of the Brooks Numerical System as well.

----------


## Valmark

"Everything seems unrelated to our case" Shahar frowned "Is there a key to this locked drawer? Or should we break it open?" she asked mostly the Watchman.

It's not like Leland could take an issue with it.

----------


## Xihirli

"I dont have a key," he said. "Do you have a way to break it?"

----------


## Valmark

"Pulling really hard until the lock breaks" Shahar said "Or smash it with the pommel of a dagger. I, uh... Kinda slept through my lockpicking lessons"

----------


## Xihirli

"...alright."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Strength check. Vantage ad.

----------


## Valmark

"This better work!"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

(1d20-1)[*5*]

----------


## Xihirli

With all her strength, Shahar failed to budge the desk. It straight up wasn't happening. 
"Are you done in here?" The watchman asked.

----------


## Valmark

"I guess so" Shahar said "I'll check with the captain if they found a key- Leland must've left it _somewhere_. Thank you for your time here" she decided that the next best step was to await for Miriel's class to end so she could talk with the teacher in peace.

----------


## Xihirli

After Downey's class filed past her, Shahar was finally able to come face-to-face with the elf. 

"How can I help you?" Downey asked, not looking up from some students' papers.

----------


## Valmark

"I'm working with the Watch, investigating Leland Brook's murder" Shahar stated "Currently gathering information, you're no more a suspect then anybody else. We were told you talked with Leland quite a bit?" she asked, not yet mentioning that she knew about Miriel's gambling to see if she lied or not. Unsure where to sit she just sat on the desk.

----------


## Xihirli

"Get off my desk!" Professor Downey said. "What were you, raised by wolves? And no, I didn't spend time with Leland if I could help it. It's been weeks."

----------


## Valmark

"At least I'm sure you're paying attention" Shahar said, getting off and sitting on a student's desk "So you didn't meet up with Leland at the Inn a few times? What was the last thing you talked about?"

----------


## Xihirli

"Not lately. He tried to blackmail me with my gambling habits, but gambling isnt illegal. Rumors about my habit started circulating afterwards and I havent spoken to Leland since."

----------


## Valmark

"Uh, what's the point of spreading rumors if it's not illegal?" Shahar asked "Where were you last night then?"

----------


## Xihirli

"Eh, he thought it would damage my reputation. I was at the _Screeching Roc_ and, yes, there were other people there who can vouch for that."

----------


## Valmark

"Great, this way I can exclude you from the suspects" Shahar mulled over it "Do you know who may have been visiting Leland last night? Anybody you know who wasn't present on campus?"

----------


## Xihirli

"I only know who else was playing cards with me," Professor Downey said. "And I don't even think you know they exist."

----------


## Valmark

"Try me" Shahar said "I'll knock your socks off. Or at least know who to ask about to confirm your location last night"

----------


## Xihirli

"A tiefling named Initari was there all night. We played some, She was the nights entertainment. Get out of my classroom."

----------


## Valmark

"You don't like others very much do you?" but Shahar still took that cue to get out of the classroom.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Next stop I believe should be the Inn.

----------


## Xihirli

Once inside _The Screeching Roc_, the raucous environment was actually pretty nice and familiar for Shahar, growing up so near a barracks... though things were less elven. 
A Goliath was standing at what looks like a repurposed bar. This may have been a tavern once but there was clearly no alcohol being served. Despite that, a single group of gamblers was hunched in the corner, apparently not needing the help of alcohol to make the game fun.

"We have grand suites for a gold piece a night," the goliath offered.
"Or more modest rooms for two silver a night."

----------


## Valmark

"Thank you, but I'm not here for lodgings actually" Shahar said, waving happily and sitting on a stool at the bar table (or dragging one there) "You see a lot of people here? Could I ask a few questions? I'm trying to find some people"

----------


## Xihirli

"I can answer some questions, but I don't spread gossip, no miss," the goliath said. "What do you want to know?"

----------


## Valmark

"I don't wish for gossip. Were a tiefling called Initari and an elf called Miriel Downey here last night? Should've been playing cards or something similar"

----------


## Xihirli

"Sorry, but as I said my tenants' lives aren't anything I'm willing to discuss," the Goliath said.

----------


## Valmark

Shahar frowned and lowered her voice "Look... I'm not your enemy. There's been a murder, and I need to find the culprits. Multiple people told me this is the most likely place to find clues on those I'm searching for- if you don't talk to me you can be sure the Watch will barge in demanding answers. I can be discreet, you think they can?" she pleaded "As far as Initari and Miriel are concerned, I just need to confirm their alibi. If they were here, then that's it and I don't need to ask any further about them"

----------


## Xihirli

"I won't stop you from asking around," the barkeep said. "Can I get you any breakfast?"

----------


## Valmark

"Uff... Sure. Got eggs and meat that goes well with eggs?" she asked.
"What's your name by the way? Why's this inn called the _Screeching Roc_?"

----------


## Xihirli

"Call me Bikarakter. Eggs and bacon, coming right up. Want gravy?"

----------


## Valmark

"And I'm Shahar. And sure. Also lots of salt. And then water enough -to drink, not in the bacon and eggs- to counter the salt" Shahar nodded "So, why _Screeching Roc_?"

----------


## Xihirli

"Rocs are big and scary, and we thought it would make for a nice name," Bikarakter answered. "Sorry it's not exciting."

----------


## Valmark

Shahar giggled "It's fine, it's entertaining. And luckily the place isn't scary at all" while waiting for the egg and bacon to be ready she got up and approached the gamblers' table.

"Hi, sorry to disturb you" she said, waving with her hand "I'm looking for a tiefling called Initari. Or at least someone who saw him last night"

----------


## Xihirli

The aging tiefling woman lifted a hand. "Present. Take a seat, I'll deal you in."

----------


## Valmark

"Oh, uhm, okay" Shahar took a seat.
"Was an elven wonan playing cards here last night? Miriel Downey?"

----------


## Xihirli

*"Who wants to know?"* The tiefling asked. *
*"Not fair that you know my name but I don't know yours."

----------


## Valmark

"Oh, I'm sorry. I'm Shahar" she stated "I'm trying to confirm Miriel's location last night- something bad happened, and she said she was playing cards with you while it happened. If you two were here, then that would confirm she can't have been the perpetrator"

----------


## Xihirli

"She played with me some of the night," Initari confirmed. *
*"The rest she watched my performance. I'm the night's entertainment. What was it that happened, anyhow?"

----------


## Valmark

"A guy called Leland Brooks was killed last night" Shahar said "She was a potential suspect, though an unlikely one. We think the murderer's a woman, but that doesn't really narrow the search much. Did you happen to see anybody acting weird last night? I'm told most people that don't live on campus lodge here"

----------


## Xihirli

*"Murdered?"* The aging tiefling met the eyes of the half-drow sitting across from her. *
"No, I didn't see anything."* It was said out of partial... disbelief.

----------


## Valmark

"Are you sure?" Shahar asked "That Leland was a scumbag, I wouldn't be too invested in catching the criminal as long as I can make sure that innocent people are safe and don't get imprisoned in their stead... But eventually somebody meaner then me is going to follow the clues to here, and I can't say how understanding the law enforcement would be. I just want to be sure my friend doesn't end up having to see her father being bars"

----------


## Xihirli

"I told you I dont know anything, kid. Maybe if I knew who you were looking for why do you think innocent people might get blamed? Do you think someone was framed?"

----------


## Valmark

"My friend's father" Shahar frowned "He was among the people the victim either blackmailed or tried to ruin- like he was trying to do with Miriel. And he was alone last night. I know it can't have been him- but the Watch thinks he did it. And even if I could prove he was innocent, I still need to prove the documents forged to make him lose his job are fake. None of you would happen to know someone expert at forgeries- or at least seeing through them?" she asked.

"As for who am I seeking... Well, people connected to Leland. That had a reason to kill him. Know anybody?"

----------


## Xihirli

"I've never even met Leland Brooks," Initari said. "And I wouldn't be able to tell you much about forgeries, either. Now... I must head onstage. The clock is always ticking." She lifted her violin and headed up to a small stage with only enough room for her. 

The half-drow was studying Shahar's face carefully.

----------


## Valmark

Shahar winked at the half-drow.
"Yeah, I noticed you too. But I can only assume you got interested in my chat with Initari" she said, matter of factly "I saw the look you exchanged. I don't _want_ to blame anybody, but if you know anything I need to know. Even if it puts somebody in danger"

----------


## Xihirli

The half-drow took Shahar's hand. "I'm sorry to hear about your loss," she said as Initari began a delicate, soft song, her viol cranking out a happy, but slow, tune.
The half-drow pulled her hands away, and Shahar had a note in her hand with a room number.

----------


## Valmark

Shahar pocketed the note, flashed her a smile, checked if her plate was ready yet and pulled out her lute with a hum, standing up and tip-tapping towards the stage- she strummed a few notes as Shahar felt out how to better accompany Initari's song, landing gracefully on the very edge of the stage, trying to take up as little room as possible.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Let's see how much of that actually goes well.

(1d20+5)[*14*]

Performance? If it's Acrobatics add 2.

----------


## Xihirli

Initari looked her up and down and smirked, picking up the pace on her lute and switching to a faster, foot-tapping tune. 
"Keep up with me, dear!"

*Spoiler: Performance*
Show

(1d20+6)[*25*]

----------


## Valmark

"This is a lot more then I bargained for!" Shahar said realizing she was a _little_ worst then Initari, and decided to add in a tip-tap dance learned by Delilah.

_
Here's the quack quack dance
Of the ducky duck that only knows quack quack

Mommy and Daddy ducky ducks
With their hands play quack quack
And a feather flies off, here and there

Bend the knees a little bit
Wave your tail just like this
Then clap your hands really hard
And go quack quack!

With a jump scoot over there
With the wings hurry back
What a novelty it is
With joy by the hand
With courage board the life
With quack quack!

Here's the quack quack dance
Of the ducky duck that only knows quack quack

Come on all up
Hand in hand every three
Careful now we're gonna quack quack!

If you stay in front of me
I dance it with you
And if a kiss flies off
What bad could it do?

But the duck that doesn't dance
How silly will they look
Like a whale on the beach

So
Here's the quack quack dance
Of the ducky duck that only knows quack quack

Bend the knees a little bit
Wave your tail just like this
Then clap your hands really hard
And go quack quack!

With a jump scoot over there
With the wings hurry back
What a novelty it is
With joy by the hand
With courage board the life
With quack quack!
_

The lyrics were hers though.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

This is actually an italian song that I tried translating in a way that made sense.

(1d20+5)[*11*] performance if needed!

----------


## Xihirli

The song wasn't her best performed, but she put it all on the line and Initari laughed and clapped at the end, though the bar patrons mostly looked confused. 
Initari gripped the other tiefling in a side-hug. 
"Stupendous. It was nice to meet you... now, go away."

----------


## Valmark

"Aye aye, captain" Shahar said, since she needed a break anyway. Didn't quite have the physique to dance and sing for long yet.

Shahar went back to the goliath to eat her food while she thought on her next move.
"Say, do you know anybody who is any good at recognizing forgeries?"

----------


## Xihirli

"Back in waterdeep, you could hire somebody, I'm sure," the Goliath said. "That half-drow you were talking to is a scribe, I think. Always has papers, might be able to help you."

----------


## Valmark

"Great" Shahar said "Thanks. I'll try asking her" she said bidding him goodbye.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Current plan is to check Tanya's innocence with professor Heli, then pass by the barracks to see if they uncovered anything else, then assuming time's right go meet the scribe.

----------


## Xihirli

Shahar went against the flow of traffic to enter the astronomy tower as it was emptying out, spotting the elven professor. 
"Oh, you're back," she said. "I thought I was uninteresting to you. Can I help you?"

----------


## Valmark

"Never said that. I would've liked to stay but I had impending business" Shahar said, which wasn't entirely incorrect "I'm working with the Watch on a case. Could I check who was present during your lecture?" she asked "When the bells sounded you took note of the students present at the time, right?"

----------


## Xihirli

"I did," She said. "And _you_ ran off before then."

The tone was clearly accusatory.

----------


## Valmark

"Look... I apologize for leaving. But another teacher took my name" Shahar said "Just ask miss Yousafzai if you need to. What I was -and am- trying to do is help a teacher and some students. Otherwise I'd have stayed for the lecture. Was Tanya Baker among those you took the name of?"

----------


## Xihirli

The professor stared at her hard, then sighed. "Tanya never left," she said. "What's happened, exactly? Why did the bell ring?"

----------


## Valmark

"The captain of the Watch didn't tell me. I assume the staff wasn't informed either?" Shahar said "What I'm investigating on is Neil's dismissal and the murder of Leland Brooks, happened yesterday more or less. Probably last night, and possibly by a woman" she explained.

"If you can think of anything, please let me know. By the looks of it you seem both smart and invested in what's happening around here"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Insight on how she reacts to the news? (1d20)[*13*]

----------


## Xihirli

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

It doesn't seem like she cared much for Leland one way or the other, she reacts with mild concern like you would being told any random person you've spoken to once has died.


"I was here," the Professor said. "But if Adjunct Professor Yousafzai can't confirm your whereabouts... well, I'd recommend finding someone who can."

----------


## Valmark

"Why shouldn't she? But sure, there's all the other students that were present there. And a bunch of other people. Shouldn't be hard" Shahar shrugged "Did you see him invite anybody home or talk to anybody in particular? Aside from Gaaki and Miriel?"

----------


## Xihirli

"Leander," the professor said. "Hastings. He invited him over some time ago."

----------


## Valmark

"Leander... That name's popping up a lot" Shahar mused "I'll make sure to talk to him when I can. Thank you"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

How long before the meeting time with the half drow?

----------


## Xihirli

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Let's say... two hours?

----------


## Valmark

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

There should be enough time to check out the barracks then?"


"I'll go check with the Watch now, see if they unearthed anything else. Thank you for your time!" she bid goodbye and hurried to the barracks.

----------


## Xihirli

Captain Villette was looking through the documents at the very moment Shahar was ushered in. 
"Welcome, Lelahinn. Sit down." She nodded to a wooden chair at the same table that had papers all over it.

----------


## Valmark

Shahar took a seat.
"Anything new? I got a few leads, but aside from finding out professor Miriel has an alibi and professor Wylie should be behind bars for entirely different crimes I haven't gotten much out. Found a locked drawer in his office, but we didn't have a key"

----------


## Xihirli

"Everyone on the list has an alibi... except Neil and Vakgar," Villette said. She stood up. "I don't need keys on a murder investigation. Let's go."

----------


## Valmark

Shahar stood up to follow.
"Vakgar... He was the guy Leander wrote to in that letter that was among Leland's belongings right? Did you already talk to him? According to Leland's action he should have been doing something to get Vakgar kicked away from the school" she mused with the captain "Like with Miriel and Neil. And Leander is one he was blackmailing- haven't had a chance to talk to him yet"

----------


## Xihirli

"Vakgar's position as a builder for the school has never been challenged," Villette said. "Nothing scandalous has come out about him, he's been a perfect laborer and kind soul." She led down the long pathway to Leland's and opened the door, which apparently the guard was keeping unlocked during the investigation. 
"Where was this locked area?"

----------


## Valmark

"Uh-uh. Unless he met with Leland to discuss the potential besmirching of his name" Shahar suggested, skeptical "The desk had a locked drawer. Also... Mmm..." she frowned "Left the office open and without supervision?"

----------


## Xihirli

"Not without supervision. This house is part of a regular patrol now," Villette said. She came to the desk and pulled out a knife, carefully prying open the lock. 
"Alright, let's take a look. I might have to pay to repair that if he left it to anyone in his will."

*Spoiler*
Show

You may advantage your investigation.

----------


## Valmark

"I'll chip in. If I had investigated better I might have found the key we needed"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Investigate! (1d20+1)[*17*]

----------


## Xihirli

Shahar found a bunch of scrawled notes on... the tower... the rabbits... and Dean Abelard scrawled in Leland's hand. 
Lots on that. 

"This would be about the secret project... do you think he was gathering information to blackmail the Dean with?" Villette asked.

----------


## Valmark

"That's likely" Shahar said "Either this secret project is based on something nefarious that Leland though to exploit, or it aims at something of the sort. Either way, I'd need to know more about said project" she looked up at Villette.

"Given that he was blackmailing Leander, it seems likely. Would you tell me more about this project?"

----------


## Xihirli

"I can't really help you there," the captain said. 
"The school _owns_ me and my guard. We don't have jurisdiction in the Dean's tower. I know that it involves rabbits."

----------


## Valmark

Shahar nodded.
"And, hypotetically, what would happen to an Hell Genasi about this tall" she pointed to the tips of her horns "If she was caught snooping around the Dean's Tower, assuming no explicit permission from said Deans?"

----------


## Xihirli

"On a first offense? You would be firmly asked to leave Academy grounds and not come back for a period of several months," Villette answered.

----------


## Valmark

"Good thing this hypotetical girl wouldn't do it" Shahar whistled innocently.
"I will try to have a talk with the Deans, and Vakgar. And maybe check a place out. What's the person that counts the rabbits called? I think I saw them when I got here from Neverwinter"

----------


## Xihirli

"Groundskeeper," Villette said. "Groundskeeper Dorün."

----------


## Valmark

"Great. Oof, the list of things to do keeps getting longer" Shahar huffed "Is that what it's like in your work?"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Still too early to visit the scribe?

----------


## Xihirli

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

About the right time.


"So far? Just recently," Villette answered. "Mostly I deal with petty crimes and vandalism."

----------


## Valmark

"Bet you'd have liked continuing with that. Anyway, got to go- you'll be taking these to the barracks with the rest of the papers right?" Shahar confirmed before leaving, referring to the documents about the papers.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Back to the Inn!

----------


## Xihirli

"Count on it."

Shahar headed into the inn. It was a quieter crowd, and a smaller one. Initari, notably, was gone, as was the half-drow. 
Perhaps they were in their room.

----------


## Valmark

Shahar waved at the goliath if they were still there, but otherwise went right to the room indicated on the paper.

----------


## Xihirli

After the first knock, the door swung open before Shahar could rap on it again.
"Shh," the half-drow said, looking back and forth. She nodded inward, and closed the door quietly behind Shahar once she was in. 
"Did anyone see you head in?"

----------


## Valmark

"I didn't think I needed to look out for that" Shahar spoke quietly "The bartender surely saw me enter the inn. Why the secrecy?"

----------


## Xihirli

"Doesn't matter." The half-drow sat on the bed, leaving a chair available for Shahar. 
"What do you know about who killed Leland Brooks?"

----------


## Valmark

"We suspect they were a woman, but the only suspects who don't have an alibi are men so dunno about that" Shahar said sitting on the chair "Of the two one is my friend's sister, and the only one with a motive- but I know it wasn't him. Aside from that, we think the murderer, probably last night, was invited by Leland inside his home and they shared a tea there- Leland was killed using the kettle for the tea. Probably. It was missing in his house" she recounted.

"We also know about Leland's blackmailing scheme, though wether we found out everything about that is anybody's guess. And you? What do you know?"

----------


## Xihirli

She squinted at Shahar, then seemed to come to a decision. 
"I think Initari is being set up. Being framed. Someone hired us to come in and... handle something. And then there's a murder that's related to the job? This stinks of someone trying to get rid of her. I need to find out who hired us... and whoever hired us, you can bet they're the killer."

----------


## Valmark

"Well, if they are killing Leland doesn't seem useful. All proof doesn't even mention Initari. Can I ask which job?" Shahar said "I've heard the Deans mentioned a whole lot. And a secret project. Maybe it's one of them?"

----------


## Xihirli

"You can ask which job all you like," the half-drow answered. 
"Deans... secret project, not a bad lead." She held out her hand to shake. 
"Maacah. I'll help you look into this secret project. I can get in and out of places fairly quietly."

----------


## Valmark

"Shahar, though you already knew that" she shook the offered hand "I'm planning on trying to get the Deans' permission to access their tower, but if it doesn't work that should probably be the best place to go to if you can get in without getting caught"

----------


## Xihirli

Maacah nodded assent. "Let me know if I can help... and keep me updated on any other developments."

----------


## Valmark

"Where can I find you? Always here?" Shahar asked "Also, before I forget... Do you know anything about forgery? More specifically recognizing them? I need to prove the papers used to make my friend's father get fired are fake. But it's not as important as keeping him out of prison"

----------


## Xihirli

"You can't afford me for that," Maacah said.

*Spoiler: Insight!*
Show


Let's have her deceive to set the DC... (1d20+5)[*19*]

----------


## Xihirli

"You can leave a note here if I don't answer," Maacah added.

----------


## Valmark

"Call a price" Shahar insisted, rapidly taking off her family ring to hide any trace that she was a noble "I'm just a city girl, but I do have a few savings from odd jobs here and there. And this? This is really important"

----------


## Xihirli

"No," Maacah said clearly. "I'm happy to help you keep Initari's name clear and find the real killer, but determining the efficacy of a document doesn't do that. We can exonerate your friend when we find the real killer, got it?"

----------


## Valmark

"He could still lose his job" Shahar insisted.

----------


## Xihirli

"Sounds like a heaping helping of not my problem," Maacah said, but her face winced.

*Spoiler*
Show

Another persuasion... and insight.

----------


## Xihirli

Shahar got two impressions: One, she could convince Maacah to help. Two, Maacah felt guilty. Not just as a "oh no I could help this man and I'm choosing not to" way. In a "I have directly contributed to ruining this man's career" way.

----------


## Valmark

"Maacah... I don't know you nor what kinda person you are" Shahar insisted "But I do know Niel, the person that lost his job. And Tanya, his daughter. The same person that pleaded to me to help him. All we -you- would have to do to help him get his job back, to help her save her father, is to be able to prove the incriminating documents are fake. It doesn't matter where they came from. Honestly, I don't think anybody really cares who made them. But... If there's even only a tiny chance you can help an honest man and good father... Shouldn't you do it? Shouldn't _anybody_ do it?" the tiefling stared at the half-drow without accusation in her eyes. Shahar didn't want to *blame* her for doing her job.

"Please. Imagine if someone you loved had their life thrown to the pigs and you could help... Would you not do it? Even knowing their family goes to bed scared of what tomorrow would bring?"

----------


## Xihirli

Maacah swore in elvish. Then she swore again, in common. 
"The type of ink," she said. "Bring the type of ink up to attention. It's a very old type, but wasn't invented until after Deneir's death. Most examiners wouldn't check for that, because barely anyone knows. Have the ink type examined and you'll prove it's a fake."

----------


## Valmark

"Thank you" Shahar hugged Macaah real quick then let go "You did a good thing today, and while many might not ever know... I will. And I'll be grateful for it. Also, now that I think about it, there may be another spot I'd like you to get in if you can" she said "The fifth full house from the school in the off-campus staff living area... Leland stole a letter where Leander invited Vakgar to show his skill. We know Leland was blackmailing Leander and trying to find a way to have Vakgar sent away 'cause he wouldn't pay up, so there might be something interesting. Meanwhile, I'll go talk to Leander, see why was he getting blackmailed"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Btw how long before the end of Tanya's lessons?

----------


## Xihirli

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Like one hour.


Maacah looked flustered as Shahar hugged her. 
"I can do that," she said. "But I'm checking out Leander's house, right?" She confirmed.

----------


## Valmark

"I don't know. Tried asking, but nobody was able to tell me" Shahar said "It sounds plausible though"

----------


## Xihirli

Maacah nodded. "I'm on it." She glanced at the door. "Now get out before Initari comes."

----------


## Valmark

"Is she not supposed to know we're working together?" Shahar asked, but instead of waiting for a reply she obeyed and got out. She could clarify that another time.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

I think Shahar will get back on campus and check wether Gaaki's free to talk. Since Tanya's still in class she would be the one with the highest chance of knowing where to find Leander/how to examine for ink.

----------


## Xihirli

Shahar, on the walk back to the library, found that the library was actually closed, with a note speaking of the unfortunate death of the head librarian.

----------


## Valmark

"...****" Shahar swore and looked for a guard or someone that looked like they worked there to ask "Hey, I'm looking for Gaaki, she should be the assistant librarian. Know where she is?"

----------


## Xihirli

"I couldn't tell you," the nearest watchwoman said. "I suppose at her own home. All school faculty working at the library are on paid leave for one week, with offerings of counseling."

----------


## Valmark

"Do you know where she lives?" Shahar asked then.

----------


## Xihirli

"I do not."
It was a simple answer.

----------


## Valmark

After thanking the watchwoman for her extremely helpful answers, Shahar set off in order to find out where Leander or Gaaki were.

Alternatively, reconvene with Tanya.

----------


## Xihirli

After asking around, Shahar was eventually directed to Neil's place, where it seemed Gaaki had brought him a homecooked meal of a pheasant stew. There was enough for Shahar to have a bowl as well. 

"Shahar, nice to see you," Neil said. "Gaaki just came to stop by... let me know I still have a friend." He looked genuinely touched by the somewhat aloof hobgoblin.

----------


## Valmark

"And she might even be able to help you get your job back!" Shahar said, gladly taking her portion of soup "Real good this. Anyway, I discovered we can prove the document's a counterfeit by checking the ink's type. If what I think is true, the ink will have been invented too recently for the document to have been written when it was claimed. But I would need someone who can conduct the relevant exams" she explained.

"As for the investigation... I'm trying to find Leander. According to the watchwoman and the documents found at Leland's, he was looking into a secret project involving rabbits to find stuff to blackmail Vakgar with- or getting him fired. I'd like to talk to the Dean, see if he'll let me check on this project. Vakgar might be our killer, and if he is I still need to prove he has a motive"

----------


## Xihirli

"Oh dear..." Neil seemed to be brought down by all the killer talk. 
"But... you say we should examine the ink?"
"I could identify the ink type," Gaaki muttered. "But I'd need the historical records of when we start seeing it to present as a proof of the document's forging. If it's in the library, it could take me quite awhile to get to it... see, our books _used_ to be categorized by age before we adopted the new system. Now they're scattered all over as far as that's concerned." 

"Kotra," Neil suggested. "Kotra knows as well as I which volumes to look for, and she can actually get in the library."
Gaaki nodded, and then Neil provided Shahar with the locations of Leander and Vakgar's places. Leander's was the very same house Shahar had directed Maacah to. 
"Vakgar's not far from here, a little further from the academy. Look for the house with spiked fences."

----------


## Valmark

"You know, maybe Leland did it on purpose to scatter useful information around. Anyway- this ink type should not have been around before Deneir's death, if that helps. Aaaand I'm off!" Shahar now had a target- Vakgar's house. Nobody without secrets to hide would have spiked fences.

----------


## Xihirli

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What if they just like the aesthetic


It didn't take long to find it. It was a well-built, sturdy house.

*Spoiler: Intelligence (Carpenter's Tools) DC 20*
Show

Based on the height of everything, the trace markings left by the nails, and subtle things picked up by understanding carpentry, this house was entirely built by one person.


The door was also solid, and well-built, but by the looks of things did not have a lock.

----------


## Valmark

Shahar went ahead and knocked on the gate. First, try the diplomatic approach.

"Mister Vakgar? You inside?"

----------


## Xihirli

There was no answer. It was quite possible that he was at work.

----------


## Valmark

Shahar walked around the house, looking at the windows to see if there was any that appeared unlocked. She already wasn't great at breaking and entering, and that house didn't even have a door with an handle.

----------


## Xihirli

I don't know where you got the no handle thing from, the door didn't have a _lock_.
The house had a window that was just a square hole in the wall that had a curtain of leaves woven together. Smelling it, Shahar stepped back a second. It was strong.

*Spoiler: Nature DC 12*
Show

It seems to be a form of insect repellant, helpful in a house with a hole in it.

----------


## Valmark

Shahar got _really_ weirded out by how seemingly easy to enter was the house. Turning away, she started the treck back to the Inn. She was going to leave a note for Maacah to enter Vakgar's house.

----------


## Xihirli

When she went to _the Screeching Roc_, Shahar saw that Initari was performing, but Maacah was nowhere to be seen.

----------


## Valmark

Remembering what Macaah said, Shahar checked that she wasn't being stared at and went up to Macaah's room for a visit. Knocking first.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

...Perception?
(1d20)[*8*]

----------


## Xihirli

Shahar didn't... _think_ she was seen as she went up to the door.
There was no answer when she knocked, though.

----------


## Valmark

Shrugging, Shahar opened the door, checking wether Macaah was inside or not.

----------


## Xihirli

It was locked.

----------


## Valmark

Shahar pulled out a piece of paper and wrote down the directions to Vakgar's house, plus a few notes.

_Scouted it out. No lock, and there's a hole in the house- you'll find it by finding the very smelly plant, which is used as an insect repellant. If I had climbed on it I might have gotten the odor on me and wouldn't be able to talk to him. Only one without an alibi aside from my friend's father, and Vakgar seems to be involved with Dean Leander's secret project- most signs lead to him or Leander being the culprits. I still need to find decisive evidence though._

She slid the paper under the door, leaving it into Macaah's room.

----------


## Xihirli

As Shahar was headed back downstairs, she ran into Maacah coming up. She was holding a journal.

----------


## Valmark

Wordlessly, Shahar turned back around pretending she forgot something and hurried back into Macaah's room, waiting for her so they could share findings.

----------


## Xihirli

Maacah slipped her key in and stepped inside, her foot casually kicking the note further in. She nodded for Shahar to get in and closed the door behind her. 

"Your Leander Hastings man had Vakgar do some unpaid work on his own house to land a contract with the school. That's what Leland was blackmailing him over. Unlawful on Hastings' end, but it's a far leap from that to murder."

----------


## Valmark

"It tracks. According to the Watch, Vakgar and my friend's father are the only ones without alibi" Shahar said "So I tracked Vakgar's house down" she picked up the note she had left for Macaah and handed it to her.

"I think this has all to do with the secret project. Something about the rabbits they count every morning, and Vakgar- I think Leland believed them to be connected. Maybe related to trying to find a way to get Vakgar kicked out or blackmailed"

----------


## Xihirli

"He's a builder," Maacah considered. "Probably worked some on tower repairs, but I doubt he knows much. But... tower's next?" Maacah confirmed. 
"That'll be the tricky part..."

----------


## Valmark

"Maybe first Vakgar's house?" Shahar asked "I didn't trust the idea of going into an heavily defended house which for some reason doesn't have a lock and even has a hole blown into the wall, too suspicious. But if you feel confident you could try- although he'll probably be back home in a little. But yes, I don't think we can help not getting in the tower. I should also talk to the woman that was counting the rabbits the other morning"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Or was it evening?

----------


## Xihirli

"What woman?" Maacah asked. "You mean the goblin groundskeeper?" 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

That was when you were first arriving, yes?

----------


## Valmark

"Yes. I think the goblin was a woman. I'm not sure wether anybody actually talked about it in my presence"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Yeah, Shahar saw the goblin when arriving and the next morning with Tanya.

----------


## Xihirli

"So do you want to talk to Vakgar?" Maacah asked. "Or sneak into his house?"

----------


## Valmark

"Why not both?" Shahar asked "I can do the talking, you can do the sneaking"

----------


## Xihirli

"It's a small house, you'll have to lead him away." Maacah opened up the window. "Let's go."

----------


## Valmark

"Oh. Mmm... I'm not sure I know how" Shahar glanced down the window "But I can try. If you don't mind we could first meet with Tanya, the daughter of the man I talked to you about. She might help me"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

So... Is the window actually low enough to jump out without getting hurt?

----------


## Xihirli

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

With Shahar's acrobatics? Yeah she'll do great.


"Nope," Maacah answered. "I don't need any more people to know I'm here. Lead on to Vakgar."

----------


## Valmark

Shahar frowned "Just gonna point out we might need all the help we can get" nonetheless, she jumped down the window.

"Also on a second thought let's scout out the Dean's Tower. I'm not terribly good at lying, I don't know how to get Vakgar away from his house if he's already home"

----------


## Xihirli

"Dean's tower, huh? Alright, let's maybe try going around the back, look for a window to climb in."
Shahar and Maacah pass by the rabbits, Maacah hiding her face from the groundskeeper as she followed the rabbits, keeping notes on them. 
The tower's front entrance was guarded by a big minotaur with black fur.

----------


## Valmark

"Oh, Tanaquill" Shahar swore when she spotted the minotaur.

"Well, maybe I can distract it. You know, put on a little show- guarding that spot must be incredibly dull. See an entrance aside from the conspicuos gate?" she whispered to Macaah.

----------


## Xihirli

Maacah walked around the tower for awhile and came back.
"There's a big boarded up window near the top of the tower. I _might_ be able to get through."

----------


## Valmark

"Alright, let me try distracting it. You look for a chance to get in that doesn't get us mauled or jailed" Shahar finally decided.
"If it looks like we can't get in, we'll try climbing"

And with that, lute at her hip, Shahar started approaching the minotaur with as much non-chalance as she could muster. Which wasn't much- sure she lived with an archdevil, but there was a lot of difference between speaking with a towering probably violent creature that was family and a towering probably violent creature that was also probably tasked to whoop your ass if you approached too much.
"Hi!" Shahar waved friendly "Nice to meet you! Shahar, wandering troubadour. You seem bored, fancy a song?"

----------


## Xihirli

"Absolutely," the minotaur said. "I would love a song."

----------


## Valmark

"Alright... Maybe you'll like this kne" Shahar started doing a little tip tap dance hoping to get the minotaur dancing and nicely distracted.

_Rises the fog, rainy on the hills
Under the wind the ocean swooshes

In the streets of the city
The boiling of the barrels
Leaves behind the fragrant smell
Of wine rousing spirits

Dances on burning logs
The pork on the spit
The hunter watches from the door
Whistling and staring up

Among the red clouds
Murders of crows fly
Like esiliated thoughts
Fleeing at sunset._

Shahar took a deep breath when she was done.
"It's a little song from my home"

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

It's actually an italian poem I re-adapted, although it sounds better in italian. Meant to be about the period when grapes are ripe and you can make wine.

----------


## Xihirli

The minotaur clopped his hooves on the stone below and nodded along with the melody, looking pleased. 
"Lovely song," he said. "I wish I had my drums with me, I'd play along."

----------


## Valmark

"Oh! A fellow musician! Why are we wasting time here then!?" Shahar beamed, then frowned "I mean, I assume you're... Working? Although it looked like you weren't really enjoying it when I arrived" she strolled casually around hoping the minotaur would turn to face her leaving a passage behind his back for Macaah to sneak in.

----------


## Xihirli

Pasipho the minotaur did look at her, and seemed regretful of his job... then the door behind them both creaked loudly.
The guard turned, huffing like a bull, and the half-drow bolted. 
Scraping the ground with his hooves, Pasipho charged after her, chasing Maacah.

However, the door was swung open, and unguarded, before Shahar.

----------


## Valmark

Shahar looked at the spot the minotaur disappeared to, then the door open.
"Oh well" and she dashed in.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Shahar will try to leave the door so that it looks closed but it's really just barely open, in case she has to come out and the door requires lockpicking.

Also she'll try moving subtly, in case there's security inside.

----------


## Xihirli

Shahar slipped into the tower. The first thing she saw was a shut door, next to that a staircase ascending higher into the tower, and a bookshelf with various journals on it.

----------


## Valmark

Shahar's eyes were immediately drawn to the journal- she doubted important documents would be left at the entrance, but it didn't hurt to look so she started rifling through the documents, keeping an ear out for sounds of walking people.

----------


## Xihirli

Slipping over to the journals, Shahar picked one and opened it to see a lot of words on the project, numbered rabbits gravitating towards magical lettuce leaves, along with a few notes on changes to "the formula."

----------


## Valmark

"What the Hells are they doing in this place" Shahar muttered to herself, putting the journal back in its place. She decided she could recover it when walking back out- she slinked over to the door, trying lightly to open it to see if it was locked or not.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Perception to spot traps or alarms?

(1d20)[*10*]

----------


## Xihirli

She opened it. There was a gnome working at a desk inside who looked up at her.
"Oh, hello. Ah, who might you be?"

----------


## Valmark

_****ity-****ity-****._

"Oh! Uhm! Hi! Just checking that everything's alright" Shahar frowned bull****ting her way on the spot "People don't usually leave the door to their houses wide open, wanted to make sure everything was fine. Which... I guess it is?" she looked around pretending to be making sure but really just taking in the place.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Hey, tecnically something IS going on.

----------


## Xihirli

The gnome smiled tightly.
"Shall I walk you out of the tower then, Miss?"

----------


## Valmark

"Mmm..." Shahar looked back at the entrance "Unless the corridor changed in the last two seconds I think I could find my way out"

----------


## Xihirli

"Why don't I walk you out." The gnome pushed his chair back and stood up from the desk.

----------


## Valmark

"Very well. Thank you" Shahar said, back pedaling and going back to the entrance like a kid got caught reaching for the biscuit casket one too many times.

----------


## Xihirli

The gnome walked with her to the door.
"Well, off you go." He grabbed hold of the door and looked for the lock, ready to shut Shahar out.

----------


## Valmark

"By the way, since I'm here, may I ask a few questions? I'm helping the guards investigate a case" Shahar tried before being shut out "Anything could help and I assume you work here by the looks of it?"

----------


## Xihirli

"Talk to them about getting an interview, otherwise we've nothing to discuss." The gnome attempts to shut the door with her on the other side.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

He's not strong.

----------

